# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  NABBA-WFF 15ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 15.10.2011 Αλεξάνδρεια Ημαθείας

## TRIANTAFYLLOU

στην όμορφη αλεξάνδρεια ημαθείας θα γίνει το παννελήνιο κύπελο της ΝΑΒΒΑ και WFF που θα είναι και η πρόκρηση για το πανευρωπαικό και παγκόσμιο .

διοργανωτής είναι ο γνωστός φίλος και πρωταθλητής Γιώργος Τζιλόπουλος .

σ αυτο το τόπικ θα ενημερώνουμε μέσω του φόρουμ για νεα και εξελήξεις για τον αγώνα καθώς και πληροφορίες και τηλέφωνα για επικοινωνεία με τον πρόεδρο της ναββα και τον διοργανωτή .

ευχόμαστε καλή επιτυχία και να είναι ο αγώνας ακόμη μια διαφήμηση για το άθλημά μας  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## mantus3

Ηλία ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση. 
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο συγκεκριμένος αγώνας θα δώσει πρόκληση και για το παγκόσμιο της wff (5 νοεμβρίου)

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλία ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση. 
> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο συγκεκριμένος αγώνας θα δώσει πρόκληση και για το παγκόσμιο της wff (5 νοεμβρίου)


ακριβώς έτσι , λίγο πολύ όσοι κατεβαίνουν σε αγώνες η ενδιαφέρονται γνωρίζουν τις περιόδους που γίνονται οι επίσημοι αγώνες των ομοσπονδιών και πάντα πρίν τούς διεθνείς αφού αποτελούν πρόκρηση γι αυτούς , για να κάνουν τον προγραμματισμό τους .

μικρές διακυμάνσεις πολλες φορές γίνονται γιατι υπάρχουν και αστάθμητοι παράγοντες και μπορεί οι χώροι που προορίζονται για διοργανώσεις να έχουν κλειστεί για άλλες εκδηλώσεις , αυτα βέβαια λύνονται αν ο διοργανωτής εχει την δυνατότητα να δώσει καμια προκαταβολή , η πολλες φορές όταν πρόκειτε για δημοτικό χώρο , κάποιο κλειστο τυχαίνει να έχει κάποιο αγώνα και μετα αλλάζουν τα σχέδια η μεταφέρετε η ημερομηνία πάνω κάτω μια εβδομάδα και αυτο αν συμβεί τελευταία στιγμή είναι ενα πρόβλημα για τούς αθλητές .
ο γιώργος όμως εδω έχει κλείσει τον χώρο  και έχει παγιοθεί η ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής γι αυτο και το ανακοίνωσα κατευθείαν στο φόρουμ

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

Γεια σας και από μένα.
 θα ήθελα να σας πω ότι η ημερομηνία του αγώνα είναι αμετάκλητη διότι έχει κλειστή ο χώρος που θα διεξαχθεί ο αγώνας εδώ και 4 μήνες  ,
Είναι στο κλειστό γυμναστήριο  του 2ου λυκείου Αλεξανδρείας. 
Όσο για την διοργάνωση του αγώνα θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα διεξαχθεί ένας αγώνας πολλή καλός φυσικά πάντα με την βοήθεια  θεατών & των αθλητών .

Όσοι θέλετε να μάθετε λεπτομέρειες του αγώνα επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου, στο τηλ,23330 24010.
Η στα γραφεία της ομοσπονδίας στο τηλ,2310 325992,

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλη επιτυχία και σε αυτη την προσπαθεια  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## savage

καλη επιτυχια και απο μενα.θελω να πιστευω οτι θα γινει ενας καλος αγωνας με πολλες συμμετοχες :03. Thumb up: 

ελπιζω παρα τη μεγαλη αποσταση,να καταφερω να παραβρεθω στον αγωνα και δω τα φιλαρακια μου απο τις σερρες να αγωνιζονται!

----------


## zakk lio

> καλη επιτυχια και απο μενα.θελω να πιστευω οτι θα γινει ενας καλος αγωνας με πολλες συμμετοχες
> 
> ελπιζω παρα τη μεγαλη αποσταση,να καταφερω να παραβρεθω στον αγωνα και δω τα φιλαρακια μου απο τις σερρες να αγωνιζονται!


τοτε να προσπαθησεις να ερθεις γιατι θα ειμαστε ολοι εκει!!! :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome: 

θα ειναι και ο γιαννης 2 βδομαδες πριν την αμερικη και το Natural Olympia, οποτε θα βγαλουμε μαζι του ωραιες φωτος  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## BODYMPAL

> τοτε να προσπαθησεις να ερθεις γιατι θα ειμαστε ολοι εκει!!!
> 
> θα ειναι και ο γιαννης 2 βδομαδες πριν την αμερικη και το Natural Olympia, οποτε θα βγαλουμε μαζι του ωραιες φωτος


zakk μην μου πεις ότι εσύ και ο ποπαυ θα πάρετε μέρος γιατί θα ζηλέψω!!!!!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## zakk lio

> zakk μην μου πεις ότι εσύ και ο ποπαυ θα πάρετε μέρος γιατί θα ζηλέψω!!!!!!!


χαρη το σκεφτομαστε ρε συ, αλλα δεν εχουμε κουραγιο για προετοιμασιες και αεροβιες τωρα καλοκαιριατικα...  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

λειπει και ο γιαννης σε οικογενειακες διακοπες και δεν εχουμε καποιον να μας μπριζοσει λιγο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## BODYMPAL

> χαρη το σκεφτομαστε ρε συ, αλλα δεν εχουμε κουραγιο για προετοιμασιες και αεροβιες τωρα καλοκαιριατικα... 
> 
> λειπει και ο γιαννης σε οικογενειακες διακοπες και δεν εχουμε καποιον να μας μπριζοσει λιγο


λογικό να μην έχετε κουράγιο!!!ουτε και εγω θα την παλευα ξανα σε τοσο μικρο χρονικό διάστημα να ξαναμπω σε 
προετοιμασία και ιδικά μετα απο τοσα cheat !!!!!Ασε και το οικονομικό μέρος.. δεν με παίρνει για ταξιδάκια... το ταμείο είναι μείον δυστυχώς  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## fetas

> χαρη το σκεφτομαστε ρε συ, αλλα δεν εχουμε κουραγιο για προετοιμασιες και αεροβιες τωρα καλοκαιριατικα... 
> 
> λειπει και ο γιαννης σε οικογενειακες διακοπες και δεν εχουμε καποιον να μας μπριζοσει λιγο


Ποντικια !!!!!!!!Οταν λείπει ο γάτος χορευεται!!!!! :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## fetas

Και μια σημαντικη ερωτηση για τον διωργανωτη τωρα 

Που θα φαμε μετα τον αγωνα και τι?

Γιατι αλλιως πως θα ειναι επιτυχυμενος αγωνας .
και αφηστε τις προκρισεις για τα παγκοσμια !
το καλυτερο κινητρο ειναι :
Μπριζολα βοδινη 4  εκατοστα παχος -πατατα τηγανητη με φλουδα -μπυρα μυθος (πιειτε και ξεδειψαστε !!)
και ενοειται 1/2κιλο  παγωτο κρεμα για αποκατασταση του μυαλου!
Τι ζηταμε ρε Τζιλο δηλαδη?

----------


## zakk lio

> Και μια σημαντικη ερωτηση για τον διωργανωτη τωρα 
> 
> Που θα φαμε μετα τον αγωνα και τι?
> 
> Γιατι αλλιως πως θα ειναι επιτυχυμενος αγωνας .
> και αφηστε τις προκρισεις για τα παγκοσμια !
> το καλυτερο κινητρο ειναι :
> Μπριζολα βοδινη 4  εκατοστα παχος -πατατα τηγανητη με φλουδα -μπυρα μυθος (πιειτε και ξεδειψαστε !!)
> και ενοειται 1/2κιλο  παγωτο κρεμα για αποκατασταση του μυαλου!
> Τι ζηταμε ρε Τζιλο δηλαδη?


Α αυτος δεν ειναι ο γιαννης που γραφει τωρα.... αυτος ειναι ο ALEX αυτοπροσώπος!!!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## savage

> τοτε να προσπαθησεις να ερθεις γιατι θα ειμαστε ολοι εκει!!!
> 
> θα ειναι και ο γιαννης 2 βδομαδες πριν την αμερικη και το Natural Olympia, οποτε θα βγαλουμε μαζι του ωραιες φωτος


zaxo εννοειται οτι θελω να ερθω να δω τους αγωνες. αν το προγραμμα μου με τη δουλεια ειναι βολικο,θα ερθω την παρασκευη η στη χειροτερη περιπτωση ισως ταξιδεψω αυθημερον.
εκτος απο το γιαννοπουλο ποιος αλλος απο το BODYSTYLE NATURAL BB TEAM θα συμμετεχει?

Υγ.Οντως δε μοιαζει με το Γιαννη αυτος :01. Mr. Green: ... Ποιος ειναι ο Αλεξ ρε συ? :01. Unsure:

----------


## zakk lio

> εκτος απο το γιαννοπουλο ποιος αλλος απο το BODYSTYLE NATURAL BB TEAM θα συμμετεχει?
> 
> Υγ.Οντως δε μοιαζει με το Γιαννη αυτος... Ποιος ειναι ο Αλεξ ρε συ?


θα ειναι ο γιαννοπουλος και ο γιαντζογλου  :01. Wink:  
αλλα απο κοινο θα ειμαστε ολοι εκει απ'οτι βλεπω!!!

Αλεξ ειναι το λιονταρι απο το μαδαγασκαρη ρε συ που ειναι και στο βιντεο..!  :01. Mr. Green:  
το οποιο εχει ο γιαννης για φωτο προφιλ και υπογραφη (αλεξ πειναει θελει φαει) 

((γιατι οταν καθε βραδυ καθεσαι και βλεπεις κινουμενα σχεδια με τα παιδακια σου για να κοιμηθουν... θες δε θες επηρεαζεσαι!!!))  :01. Wink:

----------


## ioannis1

:02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome: γεια σου φωτη αδελφε)))

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> μερικες ακομα φωτος...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32880


αυτή η φωτο δεν ξέρω γιατί  αλλα μου άρεσε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

αχαχαχαχαχα........ :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## J.P.

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  Γιάννη!! Πολύ καλή φόρμα όπως πάντα.

----------


## chrisberg

> Από τα λεγόμενά σου, μάλλον έκανε γέμισμα με κολοκυθόπιτα...  μάθε να ξεχωρίζεις το χιούμορ απο το σοβαρό Θεοχάρη. 
> 
> 
> 
> Μάλλον θάμπωσε απο την κολοκυθόπιτα. Πλάκα κάνω, μη το πάρεις και αυτό σοβαρά.
> Δεν ειρωνέυτηκα κανέναν, είπα αυτό που βλέπω, οτι ο αθλητής αυτός δείχνει για πολύ λιγότερα κιλά οταν αγωνίζεται στην κλάσση 2. Οπτικά οι νικητές μου θυμίζουν κατηγορίες fitness άλλων ομοσπονδιών.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Παναγιώτη άρχισες να μου μοιάζεις... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕΙΣ τώρα που είναι νωρίς!!!!
 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## ioannis1

*ΤΗΝ  ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΣΤΙΣ 12 ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ Ο ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΒΒΑ ΠΑΥΛΟΣ ΜΙΛΙΑΔΗΣ ,  Ο ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΤΖΙΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΔΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΙΚΗ ΣΥΝΕΝΤΕΥΞΗ ΣΤΟ  ΡΑΔΙΟ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕΙΑ 97,7 ΜΕ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟ BODYBUILDING .MΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ  ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΣΩ WEB ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ.*

----------


## ioannis1

> Γιάννη!! Πολύ καλή φόρμα όπως πάντα.


Eυχαριστω πολυ γιαννη :02. Welcome:

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

Γεια σας και από μένα .
Θα ήθελα να αρχίσω το κείμενο μου με ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους αυτούς που συμμετείχαν στην διοργάνωση του 15 πανελληνίου κυπέλλου ναββα &wff,
Θα αναφερθώ.
 1ον  στους σπόνσορες του αγώνα ,θέλω να τους ευχαριστήσω πάρα πολλή για την προφορά τους στην διοργάνωση .παρακάτω θα αναφερθώ σε όλους ονομαστικά.
2ον σε όλους τους αθλητές που συμμετείχαν στον αγώνα.
3ον στους συνοδούς και τους βοηθούς τον αθλητών.
4ον  στους πάρα μα πάρα πολλούς θεατές του αγώνα.
Από την δική μου πλευρά θέλω να πω ότι 11 μήνες τώρα [τρέχω] για την διοργάνωση αυτή που έγινε πρώτη φορά στην Αλεξάνδρεια,
Και ελπίζω να έμειναν όλοι ευχαριστημένη,
Όσο για την προσωπική αναφορά του κ, κορονιδη, είδη για μένα απάντησε ο κ,τριανταφυλου.
Και δεν έχω να αποδείξω τίποτα μέσο υπολογιστή ότι εγώ δεν είμαι ελέφαντας.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Θα ασχοληθω με εναν αθλητη (και οσα ειπε) που πραγματικα εχει το χαρισμα να ξεσηκωνει τον κοσμο με το ποζαρησμα του και να δινει αλλο χρωμα σε οποιον αγωνα και εαν εχει διαγωνιστει ! Παντα τετοιοι αθλητες μου *ΑΡΕΣΑΝ* και *ΘΑΥΜΑΖΑ* γιατι απλα εχουν κερδησει το μεγαλυτερο επαθλο της βραδυας τον *ΚΟΣΜΟ* !  

*ΚΟΡΩΝΙΔΗΣ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ* (61) 




> τωρα ας περασουμε σε αυτα που δεν μου αρεσαν σε αυτον τον αγωνα.καταρχην ειδα παιδια με αρκετα εμφανητα σημαδια τις γυναικομαστιας πραγμα που με στεναχωρησε πολη.ειδα αθλητες να μην ξερουνε να ποζαρουνε παρολου που ειχαν καλα σωματα,και ετσι να αδικουν τον ιδιο τους τον ευατο.


Με βρισκει *ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ* συμφωνο και δυστηχως Θεοδωρε παντα θα εχουμε αθλητες με ελλειπη προετοιμασια ειτε γιατι ειναι πρωτοεμφανιζομενοι (ποζαρησμα) ειτε γιατι δεν εχουν σωστο οδηγο προετοιμασιας ! 





> ειδα αθλητες να εχουν καει στο ζεσταμα ενω αγωνιζοταν σε κατηγορια ανεφ συναγωνισμου και ειναι κριμα<τσουνιορ>.οσο αφορα τον χωρο τα κυπελλα και την διοργανωση νομιζω οτι ηταν πολη καλη μπραβο στον διοργανωτη και στην ομοσπονδια που φεραν εις περας αυτον τον αγωνα..


Οταν ενας αθλητης ειναι *"ΜΟΝΟΣ"* του σε μια κατηγορια ωφειλει να δειξει την καλυτερη εικονα του πανω στη σκηνη αρα το *"λογικο"* ζεσταμα Θεοδωρε επιβαλεται ποσο μαλλον εαν ειναι και ο πρωτος του αγωνας που βρε αδελφε πρεπει να το χαρεις και λιγο ανευ αποτελεσματος ! 
*ΚΥΠΕΛΛΑ ?*  Γινονται αγωνες στην Ελλαδα και δινουν και κυπελλα  ?  Χαχαχαχα Και απο εμενα *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ* στον διοργανωτη που ειχε το υποτιποδες φιλοτιμο να βραβευσει με ενα επαθλο την προσπαθεια καθε αθλητη. Ριξε μια ματια γυρω σου Θοδωρε να δεις οτι αλλοι δεν δινουν σχεδον* ΤΙΠΟΤΑ* !




> οι κριτες οσο βρισκομασταν πανω στην σκηνη δεν μου εριξαν ουτε μια ματια.αναροτιομουν γιατι το κανουν αυτο πως θα με κρινουν αραγε..λεω μαλλον δεν θελουν να με ματιαξουν..χα χα χα.εκτος απο τον Κυριο τριανταφυλλου που μου εριξε λιγες ματιες οι υπολοιποι τιποτα.


Θοδωρε οταν ειδα την κατηγορια *line up* δεν πιστευα στα ματια μου !  Δεν μορουσα να καταλαβω πως ενας αθλητης με ενα παρελθον γεματο επιτυχιες δεν επιασε φορμα ! Εχεις δειξει την αξια σου σαν αθλητης οχι 1 αλλα δεκαδες φορες αλλα την συγκεκριμενη χρονικη στιγμη ησουν εκτος φορμας ! Αναρωτηθηκα πως ενας αθλητης, μαλιστα το σχολιασα με την γυναικα μου, πιανει μια τετοια φορμα σε σχεση με την τελευταια του παρουσια σε αγωνα: 

1)Εχει την ψυχολογια και την ωθηση απο την προηγουμη διοργανωση αρα *"θεωρει"* οτι ειναι ακομα ετσι !

2)Εχει αποφασησει την τελευταια στιγμη να αγωνιστει λογο αγαπης προς τη σκηνη !

3)Εχει κανει λαθος προετοιμασια (πραγμα που δεν το πιστευω για το επιπεδο σου σαν αθλητης) !

Καταληξαμε στο συνδιασμο *1* και* 2* !

Τον *Τριανταφυλλου* μην τον υπολογιζεις στην ηλικια που βρισκεται το ματι παιζει δεξια και αριστερα ! :08. Turtle: 




> εγω θα ακολουθησω τα λογια ενως λεγαλου μποξερ.<στην αγωνα δεν εχει σημασια ποσα δυνατα χτυπηματα μπορεις να δοσεις αλλα το ποσσα δυνατα χτυπηματα μπορεις να αντεξεις>αυτα απο μενα.


Τωρα για τις μομφες σου απεναντι στον διοργανωτη *ΤΖΙΛΟΠΟΥΛΟ* δεν τις μετραω και δεν δινω σημασια γιατι θεωρω οτι σε μειωνουν σαν προσωπικοτητα και εγιναν υπο το βαρος μιας προετοιμασιας (κουραση - διαιτα) αρα σε *ΑΔΙΚΟΥΝ* !
Να ξερεις οτι σε περιμενα *ΚΡΗΤΗ* γιατι με το αλλο φιλαρακι απο Λαρισα ειστε *ΟΛΑ* τα λεφτα ποζαροντας πανω στη σκηνη ! :03. Clap: 

Θελω να κλεισω και να ζητησω μια διπλη χαρη : 

1) Να παρεις τηλ τον *"αλητη"* τον ΤΖΙΛΟΠΟΥΛΟ και να ζητησεις μια *ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ* για οσα ειπες εδω μεσα......ξερω τον Γιωργο και φανταζομαι πως νοιωθει οταν διαβαζει αυτα που του προσαπτεις.........

2)Να μην σε *ΞΑΝΑΔΩ* ετσι πανω στη σκηνη ! Τα χτυπηματα του μποξερ τα εδωσες στον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο....... :01. Wink: 

Να εισαι καλα και πανω απ' ολα να εχεις υγεια για να μας δωσεις τη χαρα να σε ξαναχειροκροτησουμε οπως μας εχεις μαθει τοσα χρονια !   :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Στέλιο ελπίζω και σε επόμενα ποστ σου να δρας έτσι καταπραυντικά και ειρηνευτικά για όλους, και μακάρι να εισακουστεί η έκλησή σου  :03. Thumb up: 

Θα ηθελα να σου κάνω μια ερώτηση σχετικά με τον αγώνα, μιας και εγώ δεν ήμουν εκεί να παρακολουθήσω από κοντά. Πως ειδες την κατάταξη στην ψηλή κατηγορία BODYBUILDING;

ΜΒ

----------


## LION

> Στέλιο ελπίζω και σε επόμενα ποστ σου να δρας έτσι *καταπραυντικά και ειρηνευτικά για όλους,* και μακάρι να εισακουστεί η έκλησή σου 
> 
> 
> ΜΒ



Καλά αυτό μην το λες!Για *μερικούς* είναι πιο σωστό! :01. Wink:  :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Θα ασχοληθω με εναν αθλητη (και οσα ειπε) που πραγματικα εχει το χαρισμα να ξεσηκωνει τον κοσμο με το ποζαρησμα του και να δινει αλλο χρωμα σε οποιον αγωνα και εαν εχει διαγωνιστει ! Παντα τετοιοι αθλητες μου *ΑΡΕΣΑΝ* και *ΘΑΥΜΑΖΑ* γιατι απλα εχουν κερδησει το μεγαλυτερο επαθλο της βραδυας τον *ΚΟΣΜΟ* !  
> 
> *ΚΟΡΩΝΙΔΗΣ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ* (61) 
> 
> 
> 
> Με βρισκει *ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ* συμφωνο και δυστηχως Θεοδωρε παντα θα εχουμε αθλητες με ελλειπη προετοιμασια ειτε γιατι ειναι πρωτοεμφανιζομενοι (ποζαρησμα) ειτε γιατι δεν εχουν σωστο οδηγο προετοιμασιας ! 
> 
> 
> ...



εδω πώς να μην συμφωνήσω με τον στέλιο αν και καθιστός ορθά έγραψε  :01. Razz: 
στο ββ πολλες φορες μπορεί αυτός που δεν θα βγεί πρώτος να ξεσηκώσει και να εντυπωσιάσει τον κόσμο περισσότερο κι απ τον πρώτο , απλα έτυχε να μην είναι σε τόπ φόρμα μια φορα στον καθένα μπορεί να συμβεί , εγω είχα εναν αθλητή μου που είχε βγεί δεύτερος και έκανε τον κόσμο να παραληρεί με το ποζάρισμά του ενα δυνατό χέβυ μέταλ κομμάτι , απλα για τούς κριτές που κρίνουν την λεπτομέρεια και δεν πρέπει να δείχνουν συναισθηματισμούς , είναι διαφορετικά 


η αθλητές χωρίς καλό σκαρί και εντυπωσιακές αναλογίες πετυχαίνοντας μια χυδαία γράμωση μπορεί να κερδίσουν αθλητες με καλουπάρες απλα επειδη έτυχε να μην είναι σε τοπ φόρμα την συγκεκρημένη μέρα .

εγω σαν κριτής μου αρέσει να βλέπω καλούπια ωραία με σεβαστή μάζα , αυτό άλλωστε είναι το ββ , αλλα δεν γίνετε να αδιαφορήσω αν κάποιος είναι κομμάτια και βγάζει σκόνη απο την ξεραίλα και η καλουπάρα εντελώς εκτός φόρμας , αν όμως είναι απλα λιγότερο αγράμμωτος τότε μπορει το καλούπι να κερδίσει την υπερβολική γράμμωση , αλλα γι αυτο υπάρχουν περισσότεροι απο 2 κριτές γιατι ο καθένας έχει την δική του αισθητική και μπορεί να στηρίξει την κρίση του και μην νομίζει κανείς οτι κάποιος βγαίνει παμψηφη στην θεση που βρίσκετε , όσο για το στημένο και τα μαγειρέματα που λένε κάποιοι έτσι όπως γίνονται οι αγώνες μια κι έξω , κατευθείαν απο τον κριτη το χαρτί πάει στην γραματεία στα κορίτσια και απλα προσθέτουν τους βαθμούς ώστε να βγεί το αποτέλεσμα , κανείς δεν μπορεί να επέμβει η να συζητήσει

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Θα ηθελα να σου κάνω μια ερώτηση σχετικά με τον αγώνα, μιας και εγώ δεν ήμουν εκεί να παρακολουθήσω από κοντά. *Πως* ειδες την κατάταξη στην ψηλή κατηγορία BODYBUILDING;
> 
> ΜΒ


Ημουν καθιστος 5η σειρα πισω απο τους κριτες ετρωγα μια μπαρα πρωτεινης με ενα ενεργειακο ποτο και συζητουσαμε που θα τσιμπησουμε κατι για βραδυνο Θεσσαλονικη !

----------


## LION

> Ημουν καθιστος 5η σειρα πισω απο τους κριτες ετρωγα μια μπαρα πρωτεινης με ενα ενεργειακο ποτο και συζητουσαμε που θα τσιμπησουμε κατι για βραδυνο Θεσσαλονικη !


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:

----------


## Annie

άψογη η διοργάνωση..
ο κορωνίδης όπως πάντα άψογο ποζάρισμα που τραβάει τα βλέμματα...απορώ αν δεν του έριξαν ούτε ματιά οι κριτές..
και εις ανώτερα...σε όλους.......... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Συγχαρητηρια στους  αθλητες για την συμμετοχη τους όπως και τους διοργανωτες κατ΄αρχην..  :03. Clap: 





> Θα ηθελα να σου κάνω μια ερώτηση σχετικά με τον αγώνα, μιας και εγώ δεν ήμουν εκεί να παρακολουθήσω από κοντά. Πως ειδες την κατάταξη στην ψηλή κατηγορία BODYBUILDING;
> 
> ΜΒ





> Ημουν καθιστος 5η σειρα πισω απο τους κριτες ετρωγα μια μπαρα πρωτεινης με ενα ενεργειακο ποτο και συζητουσαμε που θα τσιμπησουμε κατι για βραδυνο Θεσσαλονικη !


Εκκληση προς διοργανωτες:Την επόμενη φορα βαλτε τον Κτιστακη 1η σειρα και μην του πιανετε την κουβεντα,να μας πει κατι περα εκεινου που θελει να υποστηριξει. :02. Idea:  :02. Idea: 

Στελιο μας εκανες ολοκληρο πρόλογο για τον Κορωνιδη,μονο αυτον πρόσεχες;Και ολοκληρη κριτικη επιτροπή ουτε ΜΙΑ ματια για εκεινον; :08. Turtle: 






> Θα ασχοληθω με εναν αθλητη (και οσα ειπε) που πραγματικα εχει το χαρισμα να ξεσηκωνει τον κοσμο με το ποζαρησμα του και να δινει αλλο χρωμα σε οποιον αγωνα και εαν εχει διαγωνιστει ! Παντα τετοιοι αθλητες μου *ΑΡΕΣΑΝ* και *ΘΑΥΜΑΖΑ* γιατι απλα εχουν κερδησει το μεγαλυτερο επαθλο της βραδυας τον *ΚΟΣΜΟ* !  
> 
> *ΚΟΡΩΝΙΔΗΣ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ* (61) 
> 
> 
> 
> Με βρισκει *ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ* συμφωνο και δυστηχως Θεοδωρε παντα θα εχουμε αθλητες με ελλειπη προετοιμασια ειτε γιατι ειναι πρωτοεμφανιζομενοι (ποζαρησμα) ειτε γιατι δεν εχουν σωστο οδηγο προετοιμασιας ! 
> 
> 
> ...


Και μια ολοκληρη κατηγορία ,ψηλή μαλιστα,την προσπερασες έτσι; :08. Turtle:

----------


## mantus3

Προφανώς κάτι άλλο θέλει να πει ο κρητικός…

----------


## chrisberg

> Προφανώς κάτι άλλο θέλει να πει ο κρητικός…


O κρητηκός-ποιητής θες να πείς. :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλα εκτός απο πλάκα αν κάνουμε τώρα ποιός μπορεί να αποδείξει η να πιστέψει ότι οι κριτές δεν κοιταξαν τον θόδωρο , υπάρχει αποτύπωμα που αφήνει το βλέμα ώστε να αποδεικνύει κάτι τέτοιο ? εγω για δαχτυλικά αποτυπώματα ξέρω όχι για οφθαλμικά , γι αυτο και λέω κάνουμε θέμα ενα παραλογισμό , αυτό που είναι να δεί κάποιος θα το δεί δεν είναι και γκόμενα να τον κοιτάζουν και στα μάτια έλεος .

είπαμε όταν ο αθλητής δεν είναι σε φόρμα ότι θέση και να πάρει  δεν μπορεί να πεί τίποτε , που κανονικά ούτως η άλλως δεν πρέπει να λέει τίποτε  , αυτα περι αδικιών τα ακούω βερεσέ .

εδω παλιά αν έβγαινε στην σκηνή ο αθλητής και φορούσε κανένα ρολόι η κάποιο κόσμημα γινόταν παρατήρηση , η αν μασούσε τσίχλα και έχανε και βαθμούς , θυμάμε τον τσοπουρίδη τον είχαν κάνει θέμα με την κοτσίδα που είχε .

ενω τωρα χωρίς να έχουν γράμωση στούς γλουτούς τραβάν το μαγιό στο κόλο λές και μείς είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να δούμε αν έχει ωραίες καμπύλες ο άλλος , σοβαρότης μηδέν αν έχει κάποιος γράμωση εκεί φαίνετε και δεν χρειάζετε να το κάνει στρίνκ , αυτο το λέω γιατι είναι συχνό φαινόμενο τελευταία και σε αθλητές που δεν έχουν να δείξουν εκεί κάτι

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ενω τωρα χωρίς να έχουν γράμωση στούς γλουτούς τραβάν το μαγιό στο κόλο λές και μείς είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να δούμε αν έχει ωραίες καμπύλες ο άλλος , σοβαρότης μηδέν αν έχει κάποιος γράμωση εκεί φαίνετε και δεν χρειάζετε να το κάνει στρίνκ , αυτο το λέω γιατι είναι συχνό φαινόμενο τελευταία και σε αθλητές που δεν έχουν να δείξουν εκεί κάτι


πέστα ηλία γιατι στο τέλος αντι για αγώνα ββ θα βλέπουμε τσόντα και μάλιστα παραφύσην... από πότε έγινε ''μαγκιά'' να φοράει άντρας στρίγκ και δεν το πήραμε χαμπάρι....

----------


## a.minidis

*Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και απο μενα στην διοργανωση καθως ξερω ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να γινει στην περιφερεια κατι τετοιο και ο γιωργος  ετρεχε καιρο για το καλητερο δυνατο αποτελεσμα..!! και πιστευω οτι δικαιοθηκε!!στην "περιπετεια"να πω αποψη περι..αθλητων ..δεν μπαινω καθως δεν ειμουν εκει ,και δεν εχω..δικαιομα να ..μιλησω* :01. Mr. Green: ..*οσο για τα ...παρατραγουδα..παντα υπηρχαν..και θα υπαρχουν..εξαλου ειμασται στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ μην το ξεχναμε..και η "κρινια"ειναι ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΟ"ΑΘΛΗΜΑ πλεον* :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> πέστα ηλία γιατι στο τέλος αντι για αγώνα ββ θα βλέπουμε τσόντα και μάλιστα παραφύσην... από πότε έγινε ''μαγκιά'' να φοράει άντρας στρίγκ και δεν το πήραμε χαμπάρι....


Χαχαχαχαχα Φωτη δε θα ξεχασω την εκφραση σου οταν εκανε το μαγιο στρινγκ!!! :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## sofos

βαλτε το σε βιντεο αυτο με το στρινγκ θελω πολυ να το δω  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## ioannis1

> Συγχαρητηρια στους  αθλητες για την συμμετοχη τους όπως και τους διοργανωτες κατ΄αρχην.. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εκκληση προς διοργανωτες:Την επόμενη φορα βαλτε τον Κτιστακη 1η σειρα και μην του πιανετε την κουβεντα,να μας πει κατι περα εκεινου που θελει να υποστηριξει.
> 
> ...


τι θελετε να πειτε παλι για τι ψηλη κατηγορια.μηπως επρεπε να τηλ τον βιτσα και τον πολυνικο να μας πουνε τα αποτελεσματα????ελεος.

----------


## Polyneikos

Δες Αναγνωστου  στην πρωτη φωτο τον νικητη με το μπλε μαγιο με αυτον που ειναι αριστερα όπως κοιταμε. :01. Unsure: 
Tα συμπερασματα δικα σας

----------


## aqua_bill

> Δες Αναγνωστου  στην πρωτη φωτο τον νικητη με το μπλε μαγιο με αυτον που ειναι αριστερα όπως κοιταμε.
> Tα συμπερασματα δικα σας


νομίζω είναι αυτό που είπε ο κ.Τριανταφυλλου πιο πάνω περί όγκου και γράμμωσης

----------


## ioannis1

αρα οι κριτες λαμπρου ζαχειλας τριανταφυλου ,γιαντζογλου και τζιλοπουλος εκαναν λαθος κριση,ενω εσυ πισω απο το γραφειο σου εκρινες σωστα.συγχαρητηρια. :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ioannis1

την κατηγορια μου πως την κρινεις να μαθω και γω.

----------


## Polyneikos

> την κατηγορια μου πως την κρινεις να μαθω και γω.


Κατ΄εμε δικαια νικησες.Αλλα δεν μετραει η γνωμη μου,σωστα;Γιατι με ρωτας οπότε;
Ρωτα την κριτικη επιτροπη,φιλοι σου είναι :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> νομίζω είναι αυτό που είπε ο κ.Τριανταφυλλου πιο πάνω περί όγκου και γράμμωσης


+1000 και απο μενα για αυτο που ειπες :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ναι αλλα η κατηγορία ειναι bbing και ο αλλος είναι διπλασιος και ικανοποιητικα γραμμωμενος,αν παιζαν σε fitness αλλαζουν τα κριτηρια.
Αν οι ψηφοι ήταν 5-0 υπέρ του νικητη παω πασο :02. Welcome:

----------


## ioannis1

ξερεις τι λεω εγω????δε σταματατε τις μλ@κιες και τις εξυπναδες.ο αγωνας ηταν μια χαρα,ο μεν κορονιδης ολοι ξερουν πως ηταν  ,σταματηστε να τον πιραζετε,ο ψηλος ηταν ο πιο ολοκληρωμενος ,η γραμωση  του ηταν υποδειγματικη, δεν εχει τον ογκο κατω που εχουν οι αλλοι αλλα οι αλλοι ηταν θολοι κατω.αλλες φορες θυμαμε οταν ημουν μοντ λεγατε δεν μπορουμε να  κρινουμε απο τις φωτο και σεις το κανετε. ο μηνιδης μιλησε σωστα.ο ψηλος επαιξε πρωτο αγωνα, επανω ηταν τελειος το ποζαρισμα τελειο,του λειπει μαζα κατω.δεν καταλαβαινω τι φορουμ ειστε.στηριξτε νεους φερελπεις νεους απο το να τους θαβετε επιτελους.διαβαστε λιγο ψυχολογια .να μη ξεχασω στη κατηγορια με το λιβιο ισως εχετε καπιο δικιο -δεν ειδα τα κομπαριζον-ο λιβιος δν ειχε ποδια ,ο αλλος ηταν καταστεγνος και συμετρικος,ο λιβιος ειχε μαζα πιο πολυ.αν ημουν κριτης στο ββ θα τον εβαζα πρωτο.η γνωμη μου ειναι αφηστε τα παραπολιτικα.ειναι κριμα 2 ατομα να χαλανε ολο το ποστ εδω,να δημιουργουν προβλημα σε αθλητες που μαλιστα θα βγουν εξω που εκει ειναι τοσο πολοι οι κριτες που δεν γινονται χονδρα λαθη.ηταν ενας αγωνας αψογος στη διοργανωση του,τον ευχαριστηθηκαμε ολοι μας,ακομα και γω που εχω παιξει σε 25 αγωνες.μη χαλατε το κλιμα σας παρακαλω.δεν εχει νοημα.

----------


## ioannis1

και για να αλλαχει λιγο το κλιμα μια ακομη φωτο με τη πρωταθλητρια της ifbb δημητρα μουρατιδου.

----------


## ioannis1

και μην πειτε τιποτε για τα ποδια μου....δεν πατιεμαι εδω χαχαχαχα :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> ξερεις τι λεω εγω????δε σταματατε τις μλ@κιες και τις εξυπναδες.ο αγωνας ηταν μια χαρα,ο μεν κορονιδης ολοι ξερουν πως ηταν  ,σταματηστε να τον πιραζετε,ο ψηλος ηταν ο πιο ολοκληρωμενος ,η γραμωση  του ηταν υποδειγματικη, δεν εχει τον ογκο κατω που εχουν οι αλλοι αλλα οι αλλοι ηταν θολοι κατω.αλλες φορες θυμαμε οταν ημουν μοντ λεγατε δεν μπορουμε να  κρινουμε απο τις φωτο και σεις το κανετε. ο μηνιδης μιλησε σωστα.ο ψηλος επαιξε πρωτο αγωνα, επανω ηταν τελειος το ποζαρισμα τελειο,του λειπει μαζα κατω.δεν καταλαβαινω τι φορουμ ειστε.στηριξτε νεους φερελπεις νεους απο το να τους θαβετε επιτελους.διαβαστε λιγο ψυχολογια .να μη ξεχασω στη κατηγορια με το λιβιο ισως εχετε καπιο δικιο -δεν ειδα τα κομπαριζον-ο λιβιος δν ειχε ποδια ,ο αλλος ηταν καταστεγνος και συμετρικος,ο λιβιος ειχε μαζα πιο πολυ.αν ημουν κριτης στο ββ θα τον εβαζα πρωτο.η γνωμη μου ειναι αφηστε τα παραπολιτικα.ειναι κριμα 2 ατομα να χαλανε ολο το ποστ εδω,να δημιουργουν προβλημα σε αθλητες που μαλιστα θα βγουν εξω που εκει ειναι τοσο πολοι οι κριτες που δεν γινονται χονδρα λαθη.ηταν ενας αγωνας αψογος στη διοργανωση του,τον ευχαριστηθηκαμε ολοι μας,ακομα και γω που εχω παιξει σε 25 αγωνες.μη χαλατε το κλιμα σας παρακαλω.δεν εχει νοημα.


Στα καλα λόγια και στις φωτογραφίες όλοι εισπραττουν τα χειροκροτήματα και λενε ποσο καλη δουλεια κανουμε στα φόρουμς,ευχαριστουμε για την προβολη,μπλα μπλα μπλα.
*Οι αθλητες δεν θα πρεπει να επηρεαζονται απο φόρουμς,παρα μονο όταν θελουν να ακουσουν καλα λόγια.
Θα ειμαστε εδω για τα κοπλιμεντα και μονο.Ετσι πρεπει.
*Κατα τα αλλα στην κριτικη ,ενδεχομενως και λανθασμενη ,ή στις επισημανσεις, τα φόρουμς περικλείονται από ασχετους,που δεν εχουν σχεση με το αθλημα,κανουν κριτικη πίσω από τα γραφεία κτλ.Ωραια αντιμετωπιση,μπραβο παιδια. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

μετα πρωτης και δευτέρας νουθεσιας παραιτου...

----------


## satheo

Τελικα καλα κανω και δεν ασχολουμε με φανφαρες εσεις οι ηδικη εδω με αιδιασατε και δεν μπορω να φαω το γευμα μου!!! εμ το 70 % δεν κατεβικατε ποτε σε αγωνα και το 90 % δεν εχεται κατεβαση αθλητη σε αγωνα και εκ του πλικτρολογιου βγαζεται χολυ !!!!ελεος παντογνωστες αντε κανεται καμια προετιμασια να σας κρινουμε και να σας κανουμε πλακα εδω γραφοντας π@π@ριες και μην αρχιζεται να λετε βλακιες περι ομοσπονδιον γιατι τα ζησαμε ολλα !!!
ο ΑΓΩΝΑΣ ηταν τελιος για επαρχια και εποχη δυσκολη αν και μα...κα διμαρχο !!!
τα δεοντα σε ολλους τους φιλους και μη !!!
χαρης

----------


## giannis64

> Τελικα καλα κανω και δεν ασχολουμε με φανφαρες εσεις οι ηδικη εδω με αιδιασατε και δεν μπορω να φαω το γευμα μου!!! εμ το 70 % δεν κατεβικατε ποτε σε αγωνα και το 90 % δεν εχεται κατεβαση αθλητη σε αγωνα και εκ του πλικτρολογιου βγαζεται χολυ !!!!ελεος παντογνωστες αντε κανεται καμια προετιμασια να σας κρινουμε και να σας κανουμε πλακα εδω γραφοντας π@π@ριες και μην αρχιζεται να λετε βλακιες περι ομοσπονδιον γιατι τα ζησαμε ολλα !!!
> ο ΑΓΩΝΑΣ ηταν τελιος για επαρχια και εποχη δυσκολη αν και μα...κα διμαρχο !!!
> τα δεοντα σε ολλους τους φιλους και μη !!!
> χαρης


εγω αθλητης δεν υπηρξα ποτε και δεν ξερω αν ποτε τα καταφερω. (μαλλον χλωμο). προπονητης επισης δεν υπηρξα. το μονο που ξερω ειναι πως μαρεσει αυτο που κανω. μαρεσει να παρακολουθω αγωνες οπως και στο ποδοσφαιρο. οπως λοιπον και εκει θα κρινω καποιες αποφασεις προπονητων ετσι και εδω ισως να πω την αποψη μου. και αυτη δεν θα ειναι παντα θετικη. θα το κανω ομως προσπαθοντας να μην προσβαλω κανεναν. ο κορωνιδης ομως μετα απο την κριτικη των κριτων στους αγωνες εβγαλε χολη και μαλιστα εναντιον καποιων συναδελφων του. εσυ παλι εκφραζεσαι εδω ετσι οπως δεν θα επρεπεκαι δεν ειναι σωστο. 
καλα ειναι να προσεχεις τους τροπους σου εδω. στο αναφερω σαν μοντ και οχι σαν φιλαθλος.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Τελικα καλα κανω και δεν ασχολουμε με φανφαρες εσεις οι ηδικη εδω με αιδιασατε και δεν μπορω να φαω το γευμα μου!!! εμ το 70 % δεν κατεβικατε ποτε σε αγωνα και το 90 % δεν εχεται κατεβαση αθλητη σε αγωνα και εκ του πλικτρολογιου βγαζεται χολυ !!!!ελεος παντογνωστες αντε κανεται καμια προετιμασια να σας κρινουμε και να σας κανουμε πλακα εδω γραφοντας π@π@ριες και μην αρχιζεται να λετε βλακιες περι ομοσπονδιον γιατι τα ζησαμε ολλα !!!
> ο ΑΓΩΝΑΣ ηταν τελιος για επαρχια και εποχη δυσκολη αν και μα...κα διμαρχο !!!
> τα δεοντα σε ολλους τους φιλους και μη !!!
> χαρης


η απαντηση που σου αρμοζει είναι ότι εδωσα και στον Αναγνωστου




> Στα καλα λόγια και στις φωτογραφίες όλοι εισπραττουν τα χειροκροτήματα και λενε ποσο καλη δουλεια κανουμε στα φόρουμς,ευχαριστουμε για την προβολη,μπλα μπλα μπλα.
> *Οι αθλητες δεν θα πρεπει να επηρεαζονται απο φόρουμς,παρα μονο όταν θελουν να ακουσουν καλα λόγια.
> Θα ειμαστε εδω για τα κοπλιμεντα και μονο.Ετσι πρεπει.
> *Κατα τα αλλα στην κριτικη ,ενδεχομενως και λανθασμενη ,ή στις επισημανσεις, τα φόρουμς περικλείονται από ασχετους,που δεν εχουν σχεση με το αθλημα,κανουν κριτικη πίσω από τα γραφεία κτλ.Ωραια αντιμετωπιση,μπραβο παιδια.


Απο εκει και περα ο καθενας δειχνει το επίπεδο του και να το βρασω ρε φιλε αν εχεις κατεβει και 10-20-30 φορες,αν δεν με κερδισεις ως ανθρωπος δεν μου λες τίποτα,στην τελικη και οι αθλητες προετοιμαζονται για παρτη τους ,όχι για να σωσουν την Ελλαδα.
Πλακα προσωπικα δεν μπορεις να μου κανεις παντως,όχι με αυτο το ποστ τουλαχιστον.Προσπαθησε καλυτερα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω έχω να πω πως δεν είναι κακό να γίνονται σχόλια και αντιπαραθέσεις σε ενα φόρουμ , αυτα τα προτιμώ απο τα πο*στικα πισώπλατα όταν λέγονται κατα καιρούς ,σε διάφορα πηγαδάκια , που σχολιάζουν αρνητικα κάποιους και μπροστα είναι σάλια και μύξες , αυτο όχι μόνο στο ββ αλλα γενικότερα συμβαίνει στην ζωή ,   άλλωστε απο τις συζητήσεις και αντιπαραθέσεις λαμβάνονται υπόψιν και άλλες παράμετροι που δεν είχαν ληφθεί υπόψιν .
και εγω πολλες φορές μου έχει τύχει να δω λαιβ αγώνα να έχω δεί την κατάταξη και να με έχει ικανοποιήσει και στις φωτο να δείχνει κάπως διαφορετικα , γιατι οι φωτο όταν δεν είναι επαγγελματικές υψηλής ανάλυσης αδικούν τον γραμωμένο και ευνοούν τον αγράμμωτο που φαίνετε μόνο σχήμα και καλούπι .

επίσης μια φωτο δείχνει μια άποψη αλλα μην ξεχνάμε πως το αποτέλεσμα βγαίνει συγκρίνοντας πολλα κομπάριζονς , μπροστα , πλάγια, πίσω , αλλα να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο φωτο θα δεί κάποιος απο φωτο θα κρίνει μέσα σε ενα φόρουμ , απλα τονίζω δεν είναι χαρακτηριστικό αξιόπιστο η κρίση απο φωτο .

επίσης ο αθλητής που βγήκε 3ος αν ήταν πιο γραμωμένος και το χρώμα ήταν σωστα τοποθετημένο ,θα μπορούσε να βγεί και πρώτος , αλλα σε όσους δεν γνωρίζουν ας δώσουν λίγο βάση σ αυτο που θα γράψω και θα βγάλουν αρκετα συμπεράσματα .

ένας αθλητής καινούριος όσο μάζα και να βάλει και γράμμωση να έχει , δεν μπορεί να έχει μυική ωρίμανση αν δεν έχει χρόνια δουλειάς  και συμμετοχές σε αγώνες .
ενα παραδειγμα όταν το 89 έπαιζε ο μεντής με τον μπουρνάζο ο μεντής διέθετε και μάζα και σχήμα και γράμωση , αλλα η ποιότητα του μπουρνάζου ήταν εμφανής και η πυκνότητα των μυών του και καλα που δεν έγινε κανένα ευτράπελο να μην βγεί πρώτος .

απο την άλλη ενας γραμμωμένος πολυ καλά στην σκηνή επισκιάζει τον ογκοδέστερο και μπορεί να τον κερδίσει , δηλαδή μερικά κιλα παραπάνω μπορούν να στερήσουν θέσεις , η απλα και μόνο λίγα νερα .

μερικές λεπτομέρειες δεν φαίνονται ούτε απο τα τελευταία καθίσματα σε ενα αγώνα όχι να φανούν απο φώτο , αλλα οι φώτο είναι ενδεικτικές σε γενικές γραμμές

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγω ξερω ότι καλο ειναι οι αθλητες,προπονητες και ειδημονες να σεβονται περισσότερο ενα θεσμο όπως έιναι τα φόρουμς που δουλευουν καθημερινα για την διαδοση του αθληματος και να μην τα απαξιωνουν με την πρωτη "στραβή",όταν διαβαζουν κατι που δεν ηχει καλα στα αυτια τους.
Τα περιοδικα του χωρου αφιερωνουν ενα αρθρο 3 σελιδων για ενα αγωνα και αυτο μετα από 10 μηνες.Και παπαλα.
Εδω υπάρχει η αμεση ανταπόκριση,μηνες πριν,με πλήρης υλικο και με την "ζωντανη φωνη" που μπορουν να εκφραστουν όλοι.Όπως κανει ο καθενας,από τον πρόεδρο-παραγοντα μιας ομοσπονδίας μεχρι τον αναγνωστη που είναι στην αλλη ακρη του κοσμου και τον ενδιαφερουν οι αγωνες.Σχετικοι και ασχετοι.
Παρόλα αυτα εισπραττουμε χαρακτηρισμους και χλευασμους απο ανθρωπους που τους προβαλλουμε.Δεν θα πω κατι αλλο.

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Εγω ξερω ότι καλο ειναι οι αθλητες,προπονητες και ειδημονες να σεβονται περισσότερο ενα θεσμο όπως έιναι τα φόρουμς που δουλευουν καθημερινα για την διαδοση του αθληματος και να μην τα απαξιωνουν με την πρωτη "στραβή",όταν διαβαζουν κατι που δεν ηχει καλα στα αυτια τους.
> Τα περιοδικα του χωρου αφιερωνουν ενα αρθρο 3 σελιδων για ενα αγωνα και αυτο μετα από 10 μηνες.Και παπαλα.
> Εδω υπάρχει η αμεση ανταπόκριση,μηνες πριν,με πλήρης υλικο και με την "ζωντανη φωνη" που μπορουν να εκφραστουν όλοι.Όπως κανει ο καθενας,από τον πρόεδρο-παραγοντα μιας ομοσπονδίας μεχρι τον αναγνωστη που είναι στην αλλη ακρη του κοσμου και τον ενδιαφερουν οι αγωνες.Σχετικοι και ασχετοι.
> Παρόλα αυτα εισπραττουμε χαρακτηρισμους και χλευασμους απο ανθρωπους που τους προβαλλουμε.Δεν θα πω κατι αλλο.


Απο τις πιο σωστες κουβεντες που έχουν υποθεί εδω μεσα. :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Εκκληση προς διοργανωτες:Την επόμενη φορα βαλτε τον Κτιστακη 1η σειρα και μην του πιανετε την κουβεντα,να μας πει κατι περα εκεινου που θελει να υποστηριξει.


Διοργανωτες μην τον ακουτε ! Εκει πισω ο *"κοσμος"* ειναι πιο *ΟΜΟΡΦΟΣ* !   :01. Wink: 

Να σας πω ? Μα σας ειπα εκτος εαν δεν ακουσατε αυτο που *ΕΣΕΙΣ* θελετε να ακουσετε ! Αυτο που κανετε νομιζω λεγετε *ΛΟΓΟΚΡΙΣΙΑ*.....?  :08. Turtle: 





> Στελιο μας εκανες ολοκληρο πρόλογο για τον Κορωνιδη,μονο αυτον πρόσεχες;Και ολοκληρη κριτικη επιτροπή ουτε ΜΙΑ ματια για εκεινον;


Προλογο ? Οχι βρε το *ΚΥΡΙΟ* θεμα ηταν ! Ναι* ΜΟΝΟ* αυτον προσεξα γιατι ειναι αθλητης με ιστορια στο χωρο και δεν μου *"αρεσε"* αυτο που ειδα ! Αυτο τωρα πρεπει να λεγετε *ΜΑΤΟΚΡΙΣΙΑ* (απο λογοκρισια)?

*Κριτικη επιτροπη :* Μια χαρα πλατες ειχαν απο εκει που καθομουν !




> Και μια ολοκληρη κατηγορία ,ψηλή μαλιστα,την *προσπερασες* έτσι;


Ε αμα εισαι* "γρηγορος"* προσπερνας πολλα πραγματα !

Κωστα αλλαξε* "κινητιρα"* δεν ανεβαζει στροφες το μοτερ σου !   :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Διοργανωτες μην τον ακουτε ! Εκει πισω ο *"κοσμος"* ειναι πιο *ΟΜΟΡΦΟΣ* !  
> 
> Να σας πω ? Μα σας ειπα εκτος εαν δεν ακουσατε αυτο που *ΕΣΕΙΣ* θελετε να ακουσετε ! Αυτο που κανετε νομιζω λεγετε *ΛΟΓΟΚΡΙΣΙΑ*.....? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Προλογο ? Οχι βρε το *ΚΥΡΙΟ* θεμα ηταν ! Ναι* ΜΟΝΟ* αυτον προσεξα γιατι ειναι αθλητης με ιστορια στο χωρο και δεν μου *"αρεσε"* αυτο που ειδα ! Αυτο τωρα πρεπει να λεγετε *ΜΑΤΟΚΡΙΣΙΑ* (απο λογοκρισια)?
> 
> ...


Στελιο ομορφες οι ατακες σου αλλα δεν προσφερουν κατι στην συζητηση,πες μας κατι που δεν γνωριζουμε,να βοηθηθουν και οι "ασχετοι" αναγνωστες πίσω απο τα γραφεία τους από εσας που είστε στις επαλξεις . :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στελιο ομορφες οι ατακες σου αλλα δεν προσφερουν κατι στην συζητηση,πες μας κατι που δεν γνωριζουμε,να βοηθηθουν και οι "ασχετοι" αναγνωστες πίσω απο τα γραφεία τους από εσας που είστε στις *επαλξεις* .


*ΕΠΑΛΞΕΙΣ* ?  Χαχαχαχαχα

Οχι ρε Κωστα ο ταπεινος *Καραγκιοζης* απο τους *ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΟΥΣ* ειμαι μην με μπερδευεις με την εξουσια !  :08. Turtle: 

Μην χαλιεστε ρε παιδια με αποτελεσματα ! 

Μου θυμιζεται την παρακατω διαφημιση ! Εσεις στο ρολο του *ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΥ*(πισω απο το γραφειο) και ο Αναγνωστου στο ρολο του β. προπονητη !  :08. Turtle: 


[YOUTUBE=poNWA8FwzfU]poNWA8FwzfU[/YOUTUBE]


*ΑΜΟΛΑ !*  Χαχαχαχα

Αναγνωστου σε βλεπω στα *"χωραφια"* !   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## ioannis1

χαχαχαχαχα στελαρα μοyφτιαξες την ημερα δε παιζεσε :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: .μονο που εγω δεν πληρωνομαι απο δω.ακομα και τα διαφημιστικα μπλουζακια τα πληρωνα.αρα μαλλον αναποδα εβαλεσ τους ρολους.

----------


## chrisberg

> χαχαχαχαχα στελαρα μοyφτιαξες την ημερα δε παιζεσε.μονο που εγω δεν πληρωνομαι απο δω.ακομα και τα διαφημιστικα μπλουζακια τα πληρωνα.αρα μαλλον αναποδα εβαλεσ τους ρολους.


Αμ δε ζήτησες λεφτά μπορεί και να σου έδειναν!!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
Μπλουζάκια να σου στείλω εγώ όσα θες και τσάντα για το γυμναστήριο αν θες!!!
Και καλός αθλητής είσαι και καλό παιδί και γεν.Νικητής πρόσφατα!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

Στελάρα να στείλω και σε σ' εσενα αλλά να μου υποσχεθείς
ότι θα το φορέσεις και θα ανεβάσεις και φωτο στο forum!!!  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Στα καλα λόγια και στις φωτογραφίες όλοι  εισπραττουν τα χειροκροτήματα και λενε ποσο καλη δουλεια κανουμε στα  φόρουμς,ευχαριστουμε για την προβολη,μπλα μπλα μπλα.
> <strong>Οι αθλητες δεν θα πρεπει να επηρεαζονται απο φόρουμς,παρα μονο όταν θελουν να ακουσουν καλα λόγια.
> Θα ειμαστε εδω για τα κοπλιμεντα και μονο.Ετσι πρεπει.
> </strong>Κατα τα αλλα στην κριτικη ,ενδεχομενως και λανθασμενη ,ή  στις επισημανσεις, τα φόρουμς περικλείονται από ασχετους,που δεν εχουν  σχεση με το αθλημα,κανουν κριτικη πίσω από τα γραφεία κτλ.Ωραια  αντιμετωπιση,μπραβο παιδια.


ποσο ποιο όμορφα να μιλήσει  κάποιος για να σεβαστείτε την δουλειά που κάνει ?!




> μετα πρωτης και  δευτέρας νουθεσιας παραιτου...


γιαννη φίλε αυτο δεν  ειναι απάντηση,




> Τελικα καλα κανω και δεν ασχολουμε με φανφαρες 
> εσεις οι ηδικη εδω με αιδιασατε και δεν μπορω να φαω το γευμα μου!!! εμ 
> το 70 % δεν κατεβικατε ποτε σε αγωνα και το 90 % δεν εχεται κατεβαση 
> αθλητη σε αγωνα και εκ του πλικτρολογιου βγαζεται χολυ !!!!ελεος 
> παντογνωστες αντε κανεται καμια προετιμασια να σας κρινουμε και να σας 
> κανουμε πλακα εδω γραφοντας π@π@ριες και μην αρχιζεται να λετε βλακιες 
> περι ομοσπονδιον γιατι τα ζησαμε ολλα !!!
> ο ΑΓΩΝΑΣ ηταν τελιος για επαρχια και εποχη δυσκολη αν και μα...κα διμαρχο !!!
> τα δεοντα σε ολλους τους φιλους και μη !!!
> χαρης


αυτο δεν ειναι καν αξιο  σχολιασμού 

του στέλιου οι απαντήσεις ειναι αλλα  λογια να αγαπιόμαστε, αυτό που ξέρω εγώ είναι πως  έτσι το άθλημα δεν πάει μπροστά.

----------


## Polyneikos

> χαχαχαχαχα στελαρα μοyφτιαξες την ημερα δε παιζεσε.μονο που εγω δεν πληρωνομαι απο δω.ακομα και τα διαφημιστικα μπλουζακια τα πληρωνα.αρα μαλλον αναποδα εβαλεσ τους ρολους.


Oμοιως δεν πληρωνομαι.Οτι γίνεται γίνεται απο μερακι.Και εχω πληρωσει μπλουζακια γιατι τους φίλους δεν θελουμε να τους βαζουμε μεσα,οπως εχω παρει και καποια δωρεαν από τον Παναγιωτη ,προς τιμην του επειδη θελει να  ανταποδίδει με καποιον τρόπο επειδη ετσι κι αλλιως δεν θα δεχομασταν κατι αλλο από φίλο.
Οπως επίσης σου εχει προσφερει και χορηγια για συμπλήρωματα για αγωνιστικη σου προετοιμασια σου που τελικα λογω της συμπεριφορας σου κατα καιρους δεν ευδοκιμησε.
Οπως επίσης δεν εχω τις γνωσεις για να  προσπαθησω να πουλησω αρθρο "αγωνιστικο" που τελικα πωληθη αλλου γιατι "δεν θα μας δινοταν και τσαμπα εντελει" και δεν προλαβαμε..Αλήθεα πόσο να πήγε τελικα; :01. Unsure:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ας χαμηλώσουν οι τόνοι και επειδη υπάρχουν αντίθετες απόψεις δεν χρειάζετε να βγάζουμε φρίκη , δεν έχουμε να χωρίσουμε και τα χωράφια μας εδω μέσα , στο ββ όλα μπορούν να αμφισβητηθούν , εκτός αν κανείς είναι σε τόπ φόρμα τόπ καλούπι και εκεί λέμε είναι ξεκάθαρα , αλλα και πάλι μπορεί να είναι κι άλλος με ίδιο επίπεδο και αν και οι 2 βρίσκονται σε τοπ φόρμα , τότε κρίνονται στην λεπτομέρεια , που απο φώτο ούτε ο μάντης κάλχας δεν μπορεί να βγάλει συμπέρασμα 
και όπως έχω ξαναπεί εκτός τον πρώτο μερικές φορές όλοι αδικημένοι μπορεί να νοιώθουν και μπορεί να στηρίζουν και τούς λόγους τους .

αν εγω κατεβαίνω ενω έχω προσόντα μυς , καλούπι , με ημιτελή φόρμα καλα να πάθω και να δέχομαι αμφισβήτηση , ας πρόσεχα , γιατι τα πέρασα και γω έχει τύχει να βγώ δεύτερος ενω ήμουν 110 κιλα με κομμάτια αλλα είχα νερα στην πλάτη , και όταν το είδα λέω ας πρόσεχα καλα να πάθω , δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος .

όποιος έχει κατέβει σε αγώνες ειδικα αν έχει διάρκεια , δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην έχει νοιώσει κάποτε αδικημένος , τι διάολο πάντα στημένα είναι ? ειδικα αν ακούω για μαγειρέματα , χωρίς υπερβολές όσο ηρεμία και να έχω θα έπαιρνα την κουτάλα και θα την κοπανούσα στο κεφάλι αυτού που θα το λεγε , γιατι δεν γίνετε σε αγώνα που δεν έχει προκριματικούς και απλα οι κριτες βαθμολογούν με τα νούμερα και δίνει ο καθένας το χαρτί στα κορίτσια της γραμματείας που απλα προσθέτουν τούς βαθμούς .

εκτός αν καμια απο αυτες γουστάρει κανέναν και αλλοιώνουν το αποτέλεσμα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Oμοιως δεν πληρωνομαι.Οτι γίνεται γίνεται απο μερακι.Και εχω πληρωσει μπλουζακια γιατι τους φίλους δεν θελουμε να τους βαζουμε μεσα,οπως εχω παρει και καποια δωρεαν από τον Παναγιωτη ,προς τιμην του επειδη θελει να  ανταποδίδει με καποιον τρόπο επειδη ετσι κι αλλιως δεν θα δεχομασταν κατι αλλο από φίλο.
> Οπως επίσης σου εχει προσφερει και χορηγια για συμπληρωματα για αγωνιστικη σου προετοιμασια σου που τελικα λογω της συμπεριφορας σου κατα καιρους δεν ευδοκιμησε.
> Οπως επίσης δεν εχω τις γνωσεις για να  προσπαθησω να πουλησω αρθρο "αγωνιστικο" που τελικα πωληθη αλλου γιατι "δεν θα μας δινοταν και τσαμπα εντελει" και δεν προλαβαμε..Αλήθεα πόσο να πήγε τελικα;


Και όποιος κοινος φίλος εχει τα θαρρος η την αντιθετη αποψη να με αμφισβητησει σε αυτα που είπα στο τελευταιο ποστ τον προκαλω να το πει και θα βγω και θα πω μια ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ στον κ. Αναγνωστου.Ενας θα μου αρκει.Εξω από τα δοντια πλεον,γιατι ειπωθηκαν πολλα.
Πανω από ολα ,απο τους αγωνες και το bodybuilding υπάρχει και η αξιοπρεπεια  ΚΥΡΙΟΙ.Αυτο ειναι αδιαπραγματευτο,απο μενα τουλαχιστον.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Oμοιως δεν πληρωνομαι.Οτι γίνεται γίνεται απο μερακι.Και εχω πληρωσει μπλουζακια γιατι τους φίλους δεν θελουμε να τους βαζουμε μεσα,οπως εχω παρει και καποια δωρεαν από τον Παναγιωτη ,προς τιμην του επειδη θελει να  ανταποδίδει με καποιον τρόπο επειδη ετσι κι αλλιως δεν θα δεχομασταν κατι αλλο από φίλο.
> Οπως επίσης σου εχει προσφερει και χορηγια για συμπλήρωματα για αγωνιστικη σου προετοιμασια σου που τελικα λογω της συμπεριφορας σου κατα καιρους δεν ευδοκιμησε.
> Οπως επίσης δεν εχω τις γνωσεις για να  προσπαθησω να πουλησω αρθρο "αγωνιστικο" που τελικα πωληθη αλλου γιατι "δεν θα μας δινοταν και τσαμπα εντελει" και δεν προλαβαμε..Αλήθεα πόσο να πήγε τελικα;


"Δειχνε - δειχνε" Κωστα !  Ετσι μου ερχεται να αρχησω να δειχνω και εγω !   :08. Turtle: 

*ΗΡΕΜΗΣΤΕ !*  :01. Sad: 




[YOUTUBE=dqNVODNfek0]dqNVODNfek0[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Muscleboss

Δεν είχα σκοπό να συνεχίσω το σχολιασμό μου, αλλά η αναφορά που έγινε στο πρόσωπό μου από τον αναγνωστου και τον satheo, και οι αιχμές κατά της διαχειριστικής ομάδας ενός φόρουμ που αγωνίζεται για το άθλημα, δε μου αφήνουν άλλη επιλογή.

Ας αντιμετωπίσουν λοιπόν οι παραπάνω κύριοι την *ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ*.




> τι θελετε να πειτε παλι για τι ψηλη κατηγορια.μηπως επρεπε να τηλ τον βιτσα και τον πολυνικο να μας πουνε τα αποτελεσματα????ελεος.


Αναγνωστου είσαι περηφανος που κέρδισες το γενικό τιτλο σε αυτόν τον αγώνα; Αισθάνεσαι ολοκληρωμένος Bodybuilder? Γιατί η *ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ είναι οτι αν αισθάνεσαι περηφανος που κέρδισες 2 φιτνες έχεις προβλημα*. Σε βάλαν δίπλα δίπλα με 2 fitness, και σου δωσαν ένα κύπελο και ένα τίτλο.

Τον ίδιο τίτλο με εσένα «Κυπελλουχος Ελλάδος 2011» έχει και ο Μάγκος, *τον είδες πως ήταν; Συγκρίνεται;*




> ο ψηλος ηταν ο πιο ολοκληρωμενος ,η γραμωση του ηταν υποδειγματικη, δεν εχει τον ογκο κατω που εχουν οι αλλοι αλλα οι αλλοι ηταν θολοι κατω.αλλες φορες θυμαμε οταν ημουν μοντ λεγατε δεν μπορουμε να κρινουμε απο τις φωτο και σεις το κανετε. …ο μηνιδης μιλησε σωστα.ο ψηλος επαιξε πρωτο αγωνα, επανω ηταν τελειος το ποζαρισμα τελειο,του λειπει μαζα κατω.δεν καταλαβαινω τι φορουμ ειστε.στηριξτε νεους φερελπεις νεους απο το να τους θαβετε επιτελους.


Τα κριτήρια που βαθμολογούνται οι αθλητές σύμφωνα με την ΝΑΒΒΑ είναι, συμμετρία, αναλογίες, μυική μάζα, γράμμωση, στήσιμο ποζάρισμα. Έχω το δικαίωμα να εκφράσω διαφορετική άποψη από την επιτροπή βάση των φωτογραφιών, όπως γινεται σε όλον τον κόσμο! Ο αρναούτης κέρδιζε μόνο στη γράμμωση.

Τέλειο ποζάρισμα είπες; Από τη μέση και κάτω το παιδί δε ξέρει που πατάει!
*Πεστε την ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ήταν αθλητής του Λάμπρου και κέρδισε την Bodybuilding*. Ακόμα και σε κύκλους της ΝΑΒΒΑ έγινε λόγος για κλεψιά το ίδιο βράδυ. Αυτοί ήταν εκεί και το είδαν από κοντά, εγώ απλά το μεταφέρω.

Να βοηθήσουμε τους νέους αθλητές είπες; Ωραία… Να αναφερθώ στις κατηγορίες Bodybuilding λοιπόν…
*Αρναούτης και Ιωάννου: τα κύπελλα που πήρατε στο Bodybuilding πετάξτε τα στα σκουπίδια, δεν έχουν κανένα αντίκρισμα, αυτη είναι η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ*. Οι προπονητές σας (Λάμπρου και satheo) ικανοποιούν μέσα από αυτούς τους αγώνες τον προσωπικό τους και προσωπικό ας εγωισμό και αυταρέσκεια να νομίζετε ότι είστε νικητές bodybuilding…
αναγνωστου τους νέους αθλητές θα τους βοηθησουμε συγχαιρωντάς τους για την προσπάθεια τους, συμβουεύοντάς τους και λέγοντάς τους την αληθεια τώρα που είναι νωρίς, όχι εκθειάζοντάς τους, γιατί αύριο θα γίνουν περίγελος όλων και θα περιμένουν να κερδίζουν πάντα.

Αν παρόλα αυτά νομίζετε ότι είμαι εγώ ο λάθος και ο ψεύτης, σας κάνουμε ειδική χορηγία (Ιωάννου και Ανραούτη), *300 ευρώ στον καθένα μετρητά αν έρθει απλά να αγωνιστεί στην αντίστοιχη κατηγορία ύψους του bodybuilding στη WABBA στις 27 Νοεμβρίου,* για να καταλάβουν οι προπονητές σας και εσείς τι σημαίνει κατηγορία bodybuilding. (Αν η ομοσπονδία δε σας δεχτεί για αυτές τις κατηγορίες λόγω βάρους τότε δε θα μπορέσω και εγώ να εκπληρώσω την υπόσχεσή μου). *αναγνωστου η προσφρα ισχύει και για σενα. 300 ευρω για να αγωνιστείς στη WABBA στην μεσαία κατηγορία του Bodybuilding.* Αν θέλετε περισσότερα, μέσα είμαι το συζητάμε θα τα μαζεψω και απο άλλους.




> Τελικα καλα κανω και δεν ασχολουμε με φανφαρες εσεις οι ηδικη εδω με αιδιασατε και δεν μπορω να φαω το γευμα μου!!! εμ το 70 % δεν κατεβικατε ποτε σε αγωνα και το 90 % δεν εχεται κατεβαση αθλητη σε αγωνα και εκ του πλικτρολογιου βγαζεται χολυ !!!!ελεος παντογνωστες αντε κανεται καμια προετιμασια να σας κρινουμε και να σας κανουμε πλακα εδω γραφοντας π@π@ριες


Σύμφωνα με τα γραφόμενά σου, ανήκω στο 30% που κατέβηκε σε αγώνα, στο 10% που έχει καετβάσει αθλητές σε αγώνα, και σε ένα ακόμα μικρότερο ποσοστό που έχει κάτσει κριτική επιτροπή σε αγώνα.
*Μηπως έχεις υπόψην σου τον αείμνηστο Αντρέα Ζαπατίνα; Υπήρξε ποτέ αθλητής; Κατέβασε αθλητές σε αγώνες; Ήταν και εκείνος άσχετος δηλαδή… είναι αυτό κριτηριο να χαρακτηρίσεις κάποιον; ή μηπως δε τον γνωρίζεις; Ντροπή σου.*

Έμφανίζεσαι ξαφνικά στο φόρουμ μετά από καιρό να δώσεις τα εύσημα στον αγώνα. Σε ποιον αγώνα; Σε αυτόν που κέρδισε ο δικός σου αθλητής Ιωάννου, και επειδή είπαμε ότι δεν είναι κατηγορίες bodybuilding αυτές θίχθηκες. Ή μηπως θες να τον πάς στο Universe για bodybuilding? Θα χρειαστείς πολύ κολοκυθόπιτα.

Σε ποια εποχή ζείς; Δε γνωρίζεις ότι σε όλο τον πλανήτη οι αθλητές αγώνων σχολιάζονται μέσω φωτογραφιών στα φορουμς; Γιατί σε τσούζει *η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ότι είναι κοροιδία να κερδίζει αυτός ο αθλητής μεσαια κατηγορία bodybuilding;*

Έχουμε κάνει υπομονη  με την πάρτυ σου τόσο καιρό που γράφεις με αγγλικούς χαρακτήρες παραβιάζοντας τον κανόνα του φόρουμ, και το ευχαριστώ σου είναι αυτή η απαξίωση του φόρουμ. Γραμμένους τους έχουμε και τους αγώνες σου και την προπονητική σου. Εδώ κοιτάμε ανθρώπους. Δε γλύφουμε. Να πάτε αλλού άμα θέλετε γλύψιμο.




> ακομα και τα διαφημιστικα μπλουζακια τα πληρωνα.αρα μαλλον αναποδα εβαλεσ τους ρολους.


Πόσο φτηνός μπορεί να είσαι; Πόσα μπλουζάκια πήρες δωρεάν και πόσα πλήρωσες μήπως θυμάσαι; Θυμάσαι ότι ήταν περισσότερα αυτά που πήρες δωρεάν; Πόσα πλήρωσες 20 ευρώ; 30 ευρώ; Δώσε μου ένα λογαριασμό να στα βάλω και να σου βάλω και άλλα τόσα… έχεις ξεπέσει πολύ χαμηλά αναγνώστου. *Δες την ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ κατάματα, σε έχουν πάρει στο ψιλό ΟΛΟΙ. ΞΥΠΝΑ και ΙΣΟΡΡΟΠΗΣΕ.
*

*ΠΡΟΣ ΝΑΒΒΑ:*
Κάντε κάτι εκεί στη ΝΑΒΒΑ, ένας κούκος με το όνομα Τριανταφύλλου δε φέρνει την άνοιξη. Βουίζει όλη η Ελλάδα ότι προωθείτε επανελημένα τα δικά σας παιδιά… έχω δεχτεί τις τελευταίες μέρες αλλεπάληλα τηλέφωνα και pms από ανθρώπους του χώρου, και αυτά ήταν η αφορμή για την πρώτη ερώτηση που έκανα για την ψηλή κατηγορία.
*
ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ και ΝΑ ΜΗ ΜΑΣ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ!*

----------


## chrisberg

> Δεν είχα σκοπό να συνεχίσω το σχολιασμό μου, αλλά η αναφορά που έγινε στο πρόσωπό μου από τον αναγνωστου και τον satheo, και οι αιχμές κατά της διαχειριστικής ομάδας ενός φόρουμ που αγωνίζεται για το άθλημα, δε μου αφήνουν άλλη επιλογή.
> 
> Ας αντιμετωπίσουν λοιπόν οι παραπάνω κύριοι την *ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ*.
> 
> 
> 
> Αναγνωστου είσαι περηφανος που κέρδισες το γενικό τιτλο σε αυτόν τον αγώνα; Αισθάνεσαι ολοκληρωμένος Bodybuilder? Γιατί η *ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ είναι οτι αν αισθάνεσαι περηφανος που κέρδισες 2 φιτνες έχεις προβλημα*. Σε βάλαν δίπλα δίπλα με 2 fitness, και σου δωσαν ένα κύπελο και ένα τίτλο.
> 
> Τον ίδιο τίτλο με εσένα «Κυπελλουχος Ελλάδος 2011» έχει και ο Μάγκος, *τον είδες πως ήταν; Συγκρίνεται;*
> ...


*ΠΕΣΤΑ!!!!*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Δεν περιμενα να ξεφυγει ετσι η συζητηση και να θιχτουν ατομα τοσο *"χυδαια"* και απο τις 2 πλευρες για μια κατηγορια αγωνων !

*"Αναγκαζομαι"* να πω πως ειδα την ψηλη κατηγορια ανδρων οχι για να *"σβησω"* οσα γραφτηκαν τελευταια αλλα για να μην μειωθει η αξια των αθλητων που συμμετιχαν καθως για εμενα τα κυπελλα και ο τιτλος που κατελεβαν δεν ειναι για τα *ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙΑ* ! Ειναι σαν να πετας ολοκληρη την προετοιμασια και τις στερησεις ενος αθλητη εκει.....

Εχουμε και λεμε :

1oς *ΑΡΝΑΟΥΤΗΣ* : Γραμωμμενος οσο κανεις αλλος αθλητης οχι μονο στην κατηγορια του αλλα και στον αγωνα ! Φανηκε η απειρια του να *"κοντρολαρει"* το σωμα του στις ποζες καθοτι νεοεμφανιζομαινος αλλα ηταν αξιοπρεπης πανω στη σκηνη με τον μικροτερο ογκο απο αποψη μαζας.

2ος* ΤΣΙΤΟΝΑΣ* : Ο επαγγελματιας της κατηγοριας με αψογο - ελεγχωμενο στησιμο και ποζαρησμα. Λιγοτερο καθαρος απο τους αθλητες που ηταν στην 3αδα αλλα εδειχνε συνολο !

3ος* ΓΑΡΓΑΔΟΥΡΟΣ* : Ηταν ο συνδιασμος των 2 πρωτων με μαζα και μετριο κοψιμο ! *ΕΚΑΝΕ* τους 2 πρωτους *ΗΡΩΕΣ* καθως δεν ειχε καθολου ελεγχο στο στησιμο και το ποζαρησμα του. *ΕΧΑΣΕ* τον πρωτο κυκλο συγκρησεων και καθυστερησε πανω απο 3 λεπτα μεχρι να του απλωσουν το χρωμα στα αποδυτηρια στο ατομικο του ποζαρησμα!

Προσωπικα θα εβαζα τον ΤΣΙΤΟΝΑ *1ο* τον ΑΡΝΑΟΥΤΗ *2ο* και η *3η* οπως εχει !

Οι αθλητες για εμενα δεν εχουν να αποδειξουν *ΤΙΠΟΤΑ* σε αλλη Ομοσπονδια εξαλου την αξια τους την εδειξαν. Ας πηγαιναν οι *ΑΛΛΟΙ*  να παιξουν μαζι τους !

*ΟΛΕΣ* οι Ομοσπονδιες εχουν τα *"αγαπημενα"* τους παιδια οπως ημουν και εγω καποτε καπου...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Δεν περιμενα να ξεφυγει ετσι η συζητηση και να θιχτουν ατομα τοσο *"χυδαια"* και απο τις 2 πλευρες για μια κατηγορια αγωνων !
> 
> *"Αναγκαζομαι"* να πω πως ειδα την ψηλη κατηγορια ανδρων οχι για να *"σβησω"* οσα γραφτηκαν τελευταια αλλα για να μην μειωθει η αξια των αθλητων που συμμετιχαν καθως για εμενα τα κυπελλα και ο τιτλος που κατελεβαν δεν ειναι για τα *ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙΑ* ! Ειναι σαν να πετας ολοκληρη την προετοιμασια και τις στερησεις ενος αθλητη εκει.....
> 
> Εχουμε και λεμε :
> 
> 1oς *ΑΡΝΑΟΥΤΗΣ* : Γραμωμμενος οσο κανεις αλλος αθλητης οχι μονο στην κατηγορια του αλλα και στον αγωνα ! Φανηκε η απειρια του να *"κοντρολαρει"* το σωμα του στις ποζες καθοτι νεοεμφανιζομαινος αλλα ηταν αξιοπρεπης πανω στη σκηνη με τον μικροτερο ογκο απο αποψη μαζας.
> 
> 2ος* ΤΣΙΤΟΝΑΣ* : Ο επαγγελματιας της κατηγοριας με αψογο - ελεγχωμενο στησιμο και ποζαρησμα. Λιγοτερο καθαρος απο τους αθλητες που ηταν στην 3αδα αλλα εδειχνε συνολο !
> ...


εσυ τωρα τελευταία κάτι έπαθες  όχι πρός το κακό αλλα πρός το καλό αλλα γιατι αργείς ?
αφού το είδες και έχεις άποψη πέστα χρυσόστομε , αυτα και τα έχω γράψει και πεί προφορικά , βεβαίως και καθόταν έτσι η κατάταξη , αλλα είπαμε βγαίνει ο μέσος όρος της βαθμολογίας .
εγω μπορεί να τα έχω γράψει και πεί και σε προσωπικο επίπεδο με τα παιδια , αλλα  δεν πιάνετε γιατι μπορεί να θεωρηθώ ως μη αντικειμενικός 

για τον τρίτο  τον γαργαδούρο  όταν βγήκε με είπε κι ο ζαχείλας κάποιος να του φτιάξει το χρώμα , γυάλιζε και ήταν στάμπες και κάπου τον αδικούσε , ο τσιτωνας είχε μαζα σχήμα εμπειρία αλλα δεν ήταν στο 100% , ο αρναούτης ήταν στο τέρμα και αν έστηνε το σώμα καλύτερα θα έκρυβε αδυναμίες ,αλλα για πρώτη συμμετοχή καλα τα πήγε και ούτε φταίνε οι αθλητές σε κάτι για την κατάταξη ενοώ ότι ό καθένας δείχνει αυτό που έχει όσο καλύτερα μπορεί και οι κριτες αποφασίζουν .

ένας κριτής μπορεί να είναι υπέρ του όγκου και σχήματος λόγω όγκου αλλα παράλληλα δεν μπορεί να αδιαφορήσει στην ξεραίλα ενος αθλητη και ας είναι πιο λίγος αν έχει συμμετρία παρ αυτα

----------


## Polyneikos

Eγω Ηλία ειχα μια απορία για αυτο το ζητημα και απλα εθεσα το ερωτημα μου ήσυχα και ωραια σε εναν ανθρωπο (Κτιστακης) που παρακολουθησε τον αγωνα και εμπιστευομαι την αποψη του.Το τι εχουμε πει προφορικα μεταξυ μας το γνωριζω.Και το ξεκαθαρισα:




> Ναι αλλα η κατηγορία ειναι bbing και ο αλλος είναι διπλασιος και ικανοποιητικα γραμμωμενος,αν παιζαν σε fitness αλλαζουν τα κριτηρια.
> *Αν οι ψηφοι ήταν 5-0 υπέρ του νικητη παω πασο*


Παρόλα αυτα εισεπραξα χλευασμο και ειρωνία από εναν αθλητη και εναν προπονητη που δεν είχαν σχεση με την κριτικη επιτροπη.
Και φυσικα δεν ειμαι τοσο αφελης για να υπερτερησω ετσιθελικα μιας κριτικης επιτροπης από εμπειρους (ή μηπως με θεωρει κανεις εμπαθη απεναντι σου που όλοι ξερουμε ότι ησουν στην επιτροπή και ξερουν την γνωριμια μας)ή να απαιτησω να μου ανακοινωσουν τα αποτελεσματα,απλα ηθελα να καταλαβω αν ήταν τοσο ξεκαθαρο το προβαδισμα του αθλητη και πως το εισεπραξαν οι θεατες.
Σε προσωπικες μομφες και επιθεσεις δεν εχω πρόβλημα να απαντησω ή να τις αποκρουσω. 
Υπογράφων: "Ο γραφειάς"  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Καταρχήν συγχαρητήρια στους αθλητές για την προσπάθεια τους στους δύσκολους καιρούς που περνάμε.
> Περίμενα να δω όλες τις φώτο από τις κατηγορίες και εν μέρη τα συμπεράσματα μου συμπίπτουν με αυτά που Muscleboss. Εν μέρη φταίνε οι αθλητές, εν μέρη και οι προπονητές και σε μεγάλο μερίδιο η ομοσπονδία που επιτρέπει να βλέπουμε αθλητές να συμμετάσχουν σε δυο κατηγορίες και ας μην τους αντιπροσωπεύει η κατηγορία.
> Οι αθλητές με τα δεδομένα του σήμερα θα πρεπει να επιδιώκουν να παίζουν όπου τους προσφέρει περισσότερο ανταγωνισμό και όχι να κυνηγάνε να κρυφτούν για να πέσουν στα μαλακά για να κερδίσουν ένα κύπελλο και ένα μετάλλιο. Στους διεθνής αγώνες της WFF όσο και να κρυφτής το πρωί, τη νύχτα θα σε στείλουν εκεί που ανήκεις... δεν ξεγελάς κανέναν, παρά μόνο ξεγελιέσαι.
> Οι λάθος επιλογές των αθλητών συνήθως είναι κατόπιν συμβουλής κάποιου προπονητή ή φίλου. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο, αν ο προπονητής δεν συμβουλεύει σωστά/ηθικά τον αθλητή πως περιμένουμε να βλέπουμε πρόοδο και θέαμα?
> Η ομοσπονδία-διοργάνωση κοιταει να δείχνει όσο γίνεται πιο γεμάτες τις κατηγορίες. Ας είναι τέσσερις οι κατηγορίες και όχι δεκατέσσερις. Ανταγωνισμός είναι το κύριο κύνητρο όταν καποιος αγωνίζεται. Ετσι εν τέλη κουράζεται και ο αθλητης και ο θεατής και χάνεται το νόημα να βλέπεις τους ίδιους αθλητες δυο φορές με διαφορετικό τίτλο και η κατάταξη σας θα είναι ίδια...? Έπειτα δεν συμφωνώ με την κλασσική κρίση, ''είναι πολύ γραμμωμένος άρα θα βγει πρώτος''. Τι να το κάνω αν είναι πολύ γραμμωμένος και δεν αντιπροσωπεύει την κατηγορία? Αν πάρουμε την φώτο που κάνει απονομή ο κ. Ζαχείλας, αντικειμενικά οι θέσεις θα έπρεπε να είναι με νικητη τον Μαηκ και δεύτερο τον Ιωάννου, καθώς ο πρώτος είναι πιο ογκώδης και όχι με φοβερή διαφορά στη γράμμωση απο τον Ιωάννου. Σε καμία όμως περίπτωση δεν ανήκουν και οι δυο σε bodybuilding κατηγορία. Φυσικά Μαηκ και Ιωάννου δεν φταίνε για το αποτέλεσμα και δεν τους κατηγορώ. Τους δόθηκε η ευκαιρία και εμφανίστηκαν για άλλη μια φορά επί σκηνής. Τα ίδια όμως γεγονότα έχουν επαναληφθεί στο παρελθόν και αυτό είναι που απογοητεύει θεατές και αθλητές.
> 
> Τέλος σε κάποιους ''υποτιθέμενους αθλητές'' που μπαίνουν και κατακρίνουν τους πάντες επειδή δεν τους ήταν αρεστό το αποτέλεσμα κατάταξης τους ή επειδή είχαν απογοητευτεί στο παρελθόν, ας ξεκινήσουν να μελετάνε τον όρο ''αθλητική παιδεία'' ... Ο αθλητής από τη στιγμή που συμμετάσχει ενεργά, θα πρέπει να συμπεριφέρεται κόσμια. Και αν κάτι τον ενόχλησε, να μιλήσει γιαυτον ο προπονητής του ή οι φίλοι του. Δεν γίνεται να κάνουν αυτοκριτική και να παρουσιάζουν τον εαυτό τους αλάνθαστο. 
> 
> Σκοπός του πόστ μου δεν είναι να κατηγορήσω ή να υποτιμήσω την διοργάνωση, αλλά εφόσον θέλουμε όλοι να λέμε τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά των διοργανώσεων για να γινόμαστε καλύτεροι, καλό είναι να λέμε την άποψη μας.
> Συγχαρητήρια στον κ. Τζιλόπουλο που πέτυχε μια αξιοπρεπής διοργάνωση! Τα σχόλια και τα παράπονα δεν πρέπει να τον απασχολούν καθώς αυτός πέτυχε το στόχο του και εκπροσώπησε σωστά την ομοσπονδία του.


Δυστυχώς το πόστ μου κάποιοι το διάβασαν αλλά δυστυχώς ή δεν το κατάλαβαν ή παρέμειναν κολημένοι στις απόψεις τους. Δεν πειράζει ίσως φταίει λίγο η κούραση, λίγο η δίαιτα και πολύ η ανασφάλεια στο να μπουν σε διάλογο. Προτίμησαν να κάνουν αντιπαράθεση σε προσωπικό επίπεδο και όπως είδα πείραν τις απαντήσεις που τους άξιζαν.
Το mod team δεν θα επιτρέψει να συνεχιστεί η αντιπαράθεση σε προσωπικό επίπεδο και καλό θα ήταν όλοι να σεβαστουν τους κανόνες του φόρουμ.




> Δεν περιμενα να ξεφυγει ετσι η συζητηση και να θιχτουν ατομα τοσο *"χυδαια"* και απο τις 2 πλευρες για μια κατηγορια αγωνων !
> 
> *"Αναγκαζομαι"* να πω πως ειδα την ψηλη κατηγορια ανδρων οχι για να *"σβησω"* οσα γραφτηκαν τελευταια αλλα για να μην μειωθει η αξια των αθλητων που συμμετιχαν καθως για εμενα τα κυπελλα και ο τιτλος που κατελεβαν δεν ειναι για τα *ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙΑ* ! Ειναι σαν να πετας ολοκληρη την προετοιμασια και τις στερησεις ενος αθλητη εκει.....


Κανένας της ομάδας του φόρουμ δεν ήθελε να ξεφύγει η κατάσταση. Ο Πάνος εξήγησε τους λόγους που έκανε καποιες παρατηρήσεις για να συζητηθουν. Οι απρεπής απαντήσεις δείχνουν αδυναμία και ενοχή, αλλά και η υπομονή έχει τα όρια της ειδικά όταν καποιοι έχουν λάβει υποστήριξη απο το φόρουμ. Ευγενικό θα ήταν να μην γίνεται αναφορα στο παρελθόν αλλά είναι πραγματα που ο αναγνώστης δεν γνωρίζει και πλέον έχει μια ολοκληρωμένη εικονα τι είναι ο καθένας.




> Εχουμε και λεμε :
> 
> 1oς *ΑΡΝΑΟΥΤΗΣ* : Γραμωμμενος οσο κανεις αλλος αθλητης οχι μονο στην κατηγορια του αλλα και στον αγωνα ! Φανηκε η απειρια του να *"κοντρολαρει"* το σωμα του στις ποζες καθοτι νεοεμφανιζομαινος αλλα ηταν αξιοπρεπης πανω στη σκηνη με τον μικροτερο ογκο απο αποψη μαζας.


η τελευταία ερώτηση και ζήτημα ήταν η ψηλή κατηγορία και αν ηταν δίκαιο το αποτέλεσμα.  Κα εγω διακρίνω πως ο Αρναούτης ήταν ο πιο γραμμωμένος και φορμαρισμένος αθλητης της κατηγορίας. επομένως με την κρίση της επιτροπής (κερδίζει ο πιο γραμμωμένος) ο Αρναούτης θα έπρεπε να είναι και ο γενικός νικητης... λέω εγω τωρα... Αν έχω λάθος ευχαριστως να ακούσω μια γνώμη απο κάποιον που ήταν παρον και δεν επιρεαζόταν απο φιλίες και συμπάθιες.




> 2ος* ΤΣΙΤΟΝΑΣ* : Ο επαγγελματιας της κατηγοριας με αψογο - ελεγχωμενο στησιμο και ποζαρησμα. Λιγοτερο καθαρος απο τους αθλητες που ηταν στην 3αδα αλλα εδειχνε συνολο !
> 
> 3ος* ΓΑΡΓΑΔΟΥΡΟΣ* : Ηταν ο συνδιασμος των 2 πρωτων με μαζα και μετριο κοψιμο ! *ΕΚΑΝΕ* τους 2 πρωτους *ΗΡΩΕΣ* καθως δεν ειχε καθολου ελεγχο στο στησιμο και το ποζαρησμα του. *ΕΧΑΣΕ* τον πρωτο κυκλο συγκρησεων και καθυστερησε πανω απο 3 λεπτα μεχρι να του απλωσουν το χρωμα στα αποδυτηρια στο ατομικο του ποζαρησμα!
> 
> Προσωπικα θα εβαζα τον ΤΣΙΤΟΝΑ *1ο* τον ΑΡΝΑΟΥΤΗ *2ο* και η *3η* οπως εχει !


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.




> Οι αθλητες για εμενα δεν εχουν να αποδειξουν *ΤΙΠΟΤΑ* σε αλλη Ομοσπονδια εξαλου την αξια τους την εδειξαν. Ας πηγαιναν οι *ΑΛΛΟΙ*  να παιξουν μαζι τους !
> 
> *ΟΛΕΣ* οι Ομοσπονδιες εχουν τα *"αγαπημενα"* τους παιδια οπως ημουν και εγω καποτε καπου...


Αγαπητός σε μια ομοσπονδία είναι καποιος όταν έχεις χρόνια παραυσία αγωνιστικά, αλλά αυτο δεν σημαίνει πως πρέπει να προωθηθεί ο αθλητής λόγο συμπάθειας. Στόχος ενός αθλητή που συμμετάσχει για χρόνια, απο ένα σημειο και έπειτα παύει να είναι το πανελλήνιο, αλλά η διεθνής διάκριση. Αυτος είναι και ένας καλός λόγος να υπαρχουν οι ομοσπονδίες ώστε όσο το δυνατον περισσότεροι αθλητες να αγωνίζονται σε ψηλότερα επίπεδα. Όμως ένας ισορροπημένος αθλητής δεν αναζητάει συμπάθειες και χάρες όταν έχει ψηλούς στόχους, αλλά αντικειμενική κριτική για να βελτιώνεται.

Αν κάνουμε σύγκριση το πανελλήνιο του 2010 στη ΝΑΒΒΑ με τον αγώνα αυτόν, βλέπετε διαφορές και ομοιότητες ?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> η τελευταία ερώτηση και ζήτημα ήταν η ψηλή κατηγορία και αν ηταν δίκαιο το αποτέλεσμα.  Κα εγω διακρίνω πως ο Αρναούτης ήταν ο πιο γραμμωμένος και φορμαρισμένος αθλητης της κατηγορίας. επομένως με την κρίση της επιτροπής (κερδίζει ο πιο γραμμωμένος) ο Αρναούτης θα έπρεπε να είναι και ο γενικός νικητης... λέω εγω τωρα... Αν έχω λάθος ευχαριστως να ακούσω μια γνώμη απο κάποιον που ήταν παρον και δεν επιρεαζόταν απο φιλίες και συμπάθιες.
> 
> 
> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
> 
> 
> 
> Αγαπητός σε μια ομοσπονδία είναι καποιος όταν έχεις χρόνια παραυσία αγωνιστικά, αλλά αυτο δεν σημαίνει πως πρέπει να προωθηθεί ο αθλητής λόγο συμπάθειας. Στόχος ενός αθλητή που συμμετάσχει για χρόνια, απο ένα σημειο και έπειτα παύει να είναι το πανελλήνιο, αλλά η διεθνής διάκριση. Αυτος είναι και ένας καλός λόγος να υπαρχουν οι ομοσπονδίες ώστε όσο το δυνατον περισσότεροι αθλητες να αγωνίζονται σε ψηλότερα επίπεδα. Όμως ένας ισορροπημένος αθλητής δεν αναζητάει συμπάθειες και χάρες όταν έχει ψηλούς στόχους, αλλά αντικειμενική κριτική για να βελτιώνεται.
> 
> Αν κάνουμε σύγκριση το πανελλήνιο του 2010 στη ΝΑΒΒΑ με τον αγώνα αυτόν, βλέπετε διαφορές και ομοιότητες ?


εδω θα απαντήσω εγω που γνωρίζω το έργο καλα , ο αρναούτης η ένας οποιοδήποτε αθλητής μπορεί να είναι γραμωμένος αλλα δεν μπορεί να κερδίσει εναν λιγότερο γραμμωμένο αλλα γραμωμένο αθλητή , έναν αγράμμωτο όμως σίγουρα , στην περίπτωση με τον αναγνώστου όμως ούτε μια στο εκατομύριο αφού ούτε ο αναγνώστου ήταν αγράμμωτος παρ ότι όχι στο 100% της φόρμας του , γιατι όντας λιγότερο γραμμωμένος επειδη έχει μεγαλύτερους μυς , ακόμη και λίπος να έχει και πιο χοντρό δέρμα λόγω μεγαλύτερου όγκου και βάθους μυών θα φαίνετε μπορεί και πιο κομμένος.

στο θέμα αγαπητός αθλητής η όχι είναι και παγκόσμιο φαινόμενο αυτο  και εφαρμόζετε χρόνια  και τι ενοώ , ένας αθλητής μπορεί να βγεί μια φορα καλός σαν κομήτης και αυτο είναι όλο και άλλος να δίνει συνεχόμενα παραστάσεις (όπως οι ηθοποιοί γιατι οι αθλητές δίνουν παράσταση και τραβάν τα βλέματα ) και σταθερότητα μεσα απο τις συμμετοχές και πάντα σε καλό επίπεδο , επόμενο και φυσιολογικό αθροιστικα αυτός με πολλες συμμετοχές και καλές παρουσίες να έχει μια εύνοια , αλλα και πάλι μπορεί να είναι διακριτική η εύνοια και να ευνοείτε εκεί που πρέπει και όχι να βγάζει μάτια να είναι δηλαδή κατώτερος και να κερδίζει ενω δεν πρέπει .

αυτο πολλες φορές είναι και αυθόρμητο , όπως όταν κάποιος είναι όνομα στο χώρο και να μην πεί κάποιος αυτόν προσέξτε τον , λόγο τού ονόματος υποσυνείδητα ο κριτής τον βλέπει διαφορετικα και τον προσέχει καλύτερα .

πράγμα που δεν συμβαίνει σε έμπειρους κριτες σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες που είναι ψυχροί εκτελεστές και δεν επηρεάζονται απο ονόματα ενοώ ψυχολογικα και κρίνουν σαν να βλέπουν αγνώστους και έτσι είναι το σωστό

----------


## LION

Δεν θάθελα να αναμιχθώ σε μια τέτοια "διαμάχη",αλλά πραγματικά νιώθω την ανάγκη να γράψω τα παρακάτω:

Mέσα στο forum γράφονται (εκτός απ'το χιούμορ που είναι κι αυτό αναγκαίο ειδικά αυτή την εποχή) απόψεις,"ξεδιπλώνονται" γνώσεις και μπορεί ο καθένας να ενημερωθεί για θέματα που τον αφορούν.

Στην αρχή διατηρούσα τις αμφιβολίες μου,ως προς την αντιμετώπιση που θα είχα,κυρίως από την ομάδα των υπευθύνων του forum (για ευνόητους λόγους).Διαπίστωσα στην πορεία,ότι οι γραμμές και οι αποστάσεις κρατούνται.

Εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι ότι υπάρχουν *αξιόλογοι άνθρωποι* ,που μπορούν να σκέφτονται όπως πρέπει,παραμερίζοντας συμφέροντα,πολλές φορές για ανούσια πράγματα,χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι θα "απαρνηθεί"κανένας τις φιλίες πολλών χρόνων.

*Εκτίθενται* με αυτά που γράφουν *όλοι* και μπορούμε εύκολα να βγάλουμε τα συμπεράσματά μας,ποιος γνωρίζει και ποιος όχι και το ήθος και το χαρακτήρα του καθενός.

Σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν σχημάτισα άσχημη γνώμη,ακόμη κι όταν είχαν αντίθετη άποψη ή υποστηρίζαν αυτό που θεωρούν σωστό.Καλά κάνουν!
Δεν ξεπέρασαν τα όρια της ευγένειας για να φτάσουν στην αυθάδεια.

Αυτή τη στιγμή αποτελούν μία από τις πιο έγκυρες πηγές πληροφόρησης,παρουσιάζοντας πλήρως *όλους* τους αγώνες ΒΒ στην Ελλάδα,σε αντίθεση με άλλα forum.

Eνα *ευχαριστώ* απ'όσους αγαπούν το άθλημα είναι λίγο!
Συνεχίστε παιδιά! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

(ας μεταφερθεί ή σβηστεί,δεν αφορά τον αγώνα)

----------


## mantus3

Ρε παιδιά, ξεκινήσαμε από τον αγώνα και καταλήξαμε σε ξε-κατίνιασμα. 
  Δεν ήμουν παρόν για προσωπικούς λόγους στον αγώνα αν και θα το ήθελα. Οπότε δεν μπορώ να εκφράσω γνώμη και άποψη για τις συμμετοχές κτλ. Αλλά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω έτερους και αμφότερους κάτι το ίσως αυτονόητο, αφού είναι κοινό μυστικό ότι οι αγώνες μετά το καλοκαίρι δεν έχουν να δήξουν κάτι το ιδιαίτερο σε επίπεδο, αλλά και σε συμμετοχές, προς τι όλο αυτό; Μας φταίει απότομα σε κάτι η nabba; Τόσα χρόνια έτσι δεν γινόταν; Άλλαξε κάτι τώρα; 


  Άμα θέλετε να βγάλετε πικροχολίες ο ένας για τον άλλον, γιατί δεν πάτε σε κανένα άλλο τόπικ; Εμείς που δεν είμαστε ούτε mods αλλά ούτε και αθλητές (1,67 – 86kg – 18%bf) τι σας φταίμε;

----------


## Aggel

Καλησπέρα και   συγχαρητήρια καταρχήν σε όλους τους αθλητές ... αλλά αυτό που γίνετε εδώ μέσα αυτές τις μέρες με το θέμα των αγώνων νομίζω πως είναι του ματς..συγχαρητήρια στον Γιάννη Αναγνωστου στον Χρήστο Αρναουτη .που τους γνωρίζω προσωπικά ... τώρα όσο για τα προσωπικά του καθενός νομίζω πως δεν είναι ο σωστός χρόνος κ τόπος για να λύσετε τις διαφορές σας ... άντρες είστε βρείτε τα..... ΕΥΚΑΡΠΙΔΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ......

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εντάξει ζωντανό φόρουμ είναι και καμια φορα ξεφεύγουν λίγο τα πράματα , βλέπεις στον χώρο μας και με τα υψηλα επίπεδα τεστοστερόνης ανάβουν τα αίματα πιο εύκολα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: , αλλα το θέμα είναι να ηρεμούν τα πράματα γρήγορα και να διαχειριζόμαστε έμπειρα  και με λογική  τέτοιες καταστάσεις , ώστε να παίρνουν τέλος γρήγορα και να υπάρχει αποκατάσταση ηρεμίας και αντικειμενικότητα .

ήταν μια παρένθεση που έλαβε τέλος , αλλα πάντα κάτι αποκομίζουμε και μαθαίνουμε και απο τέτοιες εντάσεις και πρέπει αν θέλουμε έστω απο τέτοιες καταστάσεις να αποκομίζουμε κάτι θετικό .

απο δω και πέρα το τόπικ αυτο είναι καθαρα για την προβολή του αγώνα και των αθλητών που όλοι ξέρουμε πως το μόνο που εισπράτει ενας αθλητής του ββ είναι η ηθική ικανοποίηση  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> *ΒΒ ΙΙ
> *1ος 85 Ιωάννου
> 2ος 91 Mikey El Masri
> 3ος 11 Μαυροπαυλίδης


*"Χρωσταω"* και τον σχολιασμο το πως ειδα την μεσαια κατηγορια* "παρεξηγησης"*:

Μεσαια Κατηγορια ΒΒ ΙΙ

*1ος ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ*: O 2oς πιο κομμενος αθλητης ολοκληρης της βραδυας με εμφανη τα σημαδια βελτιωσης στο ποζαρησμα - στησιμο εχωντας αφησει ομως αρκετα περιθωρια ακομα σε αυτο τον τομεα ! Ο πιο *"λιγος"* μυικα της κατηγοριας με καλυτερη ομως συμμετρια - παρουσια !

*2ος MIKEY* : Δουλεμενο σωμα με σχετικα καλη μυικοτητα . Καθολου ελεγχος και προβολη του σωματος απο την μεση και κατω ! Εδειχνε πολυ *"τσαμπουκας"* (βλεμα) κατι που προσωπικα εμενα χαλαει την εικονα ενος αθλητη. *ΣΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΑ ΚΥΠΕΛΛΑ - ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ ΜΕ ΞΕΝΗ ΥΠΗΚΟΟΤΗΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗΣ !* Φτιαξτε μια κατηγορια αλλοδαπων. Απο οτι μαθαινω θα ειναι και στην *"ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ"* αποστολη στο εξωτερικο......Δεν εχω κατι προσωπικο με τον αθλητη απλα δεν γινετε να *"βαφτηζεσε"* μονο και μονο για να κερδησουμε μια συμμετοχη.

*3ος ΜΑΥΡΟΠΑΛΙΔΗΣ* : Θα ελεγα ο πιο ασυμετρος αθλητης του αγωνα. Αλλος αθλητης απο την μεση και πανω αλλος απο την μεση και κατω ! Ενω ειχε να δειξει αλλα και να κρυψει *ΠΟΛΛΑ* "στραμπουληξε" το σωμα του και εχασε πολλες θεσεις. Θεωρω οτι πληρωσε το τιμημα του πρωτοεμφανιζομενου καθως το ποζαρησμα του ηταν καταδικαστηκο για την θεση που κατελαβε.

Για *ΕΜΕΝΑ*  οι θεσεις θα επρεπε να ηταν :

*ΒΒ ΙΙ*
1ος ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ
2ος ΜΑΥΡΟΠΑΛΙΔΗΣ
3ος ΚΟΡΩΝΙΔΗΣ

*ΑΛΛΟΔΑΠΩΝ*
1ος ΜΙΚΕΥ

Αρα και ετσι που δοθηκαν τα αποτελεσματα εκεινη την βραδυα ειναι *ΣΩΣΤΑ* !

----------


## Aggel

:03. Thumb up: 


> εντάξει ζωντανό φόρουμ είναι και καμια φορα ξεφεύγουν λίγο τα πράματα , βλέπεις στον χώρο μας και με τα υψηλα επίπεδα τεστοστερόνης ανάβουν τα αίματα πιο εύκολα , αλλα το θέμα είναι να ηρεμούν τα πράματα γρήγορα και να διαχειριζόμαστε έμπειρα  και με λογική  τέτοιες καταστάσεις , ώστε να παίρνουν τέλος γρήγορα και να υπάρχει αποκατάσταση ηρεμίας και αντικειμενικότητα .
> 
> ήταν μια παρένθεση που έλαβε τέλος , αλλα πάντα κάτι αποκομίζουμε και μαθαίνουμε και απο τέτοιες εντάσεις και πρέπει αν θέλουμε έστω απο τέτοιες καταστάσεις να αποκομίζουμε κάτι θετικό .
> 
> απο δω και πέρα το τόπικ αυτο είναι καθαρα για την προβολή του αγώνα και των αθλητών που όλοι ξέρουμε πως το μόνο που εισπράτει ενας αθλητής του ββ είναι η ηθική ικανοποίηση


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Aggel

> *"Χρωσταω"* και τον σχολιασμο το πως ειδα την μεσαια κατηγορια* "παρεξηγησης"*:
> 
> Μεσαια Κατηγορια ΒΒ ΙΙ
> 
> *1ος ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ*: O 2oς πιο κομμενος αθλητης ολοκληρης της βραδυας με εμφανη τα σημαδια βελτιωσης στο ποζαρησμα - στησιμο εχωντας αφησει ομως αρκετα περιθωρια ακομα σε αυτο τον τομεα ! Ο πιο *"λιγος"* μυικα της κατηγοριας με καλυτερη ομως συμμετρια - παρουσια !
> 
> *2ος MIKEY* : Δουλεμενο σωμα με σχετικα καλη μυικοτητα . Καθολου ελεγχος και προβολη του σωματος απο την μεση και κατω ! Εδειχνε πολυ *"τσαμπουκας"* (βλεμα) κατι που προσωπικα εμενα χαλαει την εικονα ενος αθλητη. *ΣΕ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΑ ΚΥΠΕΛΛΑ - ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ ΜΕ ΞΕΝΗ ΥΠΗΚΟΟΤΗΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗΣ !* Φτιαξτε μια κατηγορια αλλοδαπων. Απο οτι μαθαινω θα ειναι και στην *"ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ"* αποστολη στο εξωτερικο......Δεν εχω κατι προσωπικο με τον αθλητη απλα δεν γινετε να *"βαφτηζεσε"* μονο και μονο για να κερδησουμε μια συμμετοχη.
> 
> *3ος ΜΑΥΡΟΠΑΛΙΔΗΣ* : Θα ελεγα ο πιο ασυμετρος αθλητης του αγωνα. Αλλος αθλητης απο την μεση και πανω αλλος απο την μεση και κατω ! Ενω ειχε να δειξει αλλα και να κρυψει *ΠΟΛΛΑ* "στραμπουληξε" το σωμα του και εχασε πολλες θεσεις. Θεωρω οτι πληρωσε το τιμημα του πρωτοεμφανιζομενου καθως το ποζαρησμα του ηταν καταδικαστηκο για την θεση που κατελαβε.
> ...


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  σωστα τα λες

----------


## KATERINI 144

Μια φωτογραφία από τα παρασκηνια του αγωνα,ο Γιαννης Μαγκος και η Βουλα  Γκασιαμη η οποια θα συνεχίσει τις αγωνιστικες της υποχρεωσεις  προετοιμαζόμενη για Παγκοσμιο της WFF (NABBA) στο Gratz της Αυστριας  στις 5 Νοεμβριου

----------


## TEFAAtzis

δεν την εμφανιζει

----------


## beefmeup

:01. Unsure: 
εγω την βλεπω κανονικα..

----------


## TEFAAtzis

τωρα ναι αλλα πριν οχι δεν ξερω γιατι

----------


## Eddie

Καλα η φωτο με τη βουλα και τον Μαγκο ειναι τοπ!!Ζευγαρι 4κεφαλων 2011  :01. Mr. Green: 

Καλη συνεχεια και στη Βουλα με τον νεο leader κυριο Χρυσοβεργη  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

κάποια οφ ποστ μεταφέρθηκαν στα οφ.... το ιδιο θα γινει και με τα επόμενα οφ, θα πάνε στα οφ.....

----------


## bodystyle

Γιώργη , δεν μας ανανοίνωσες(αν και θα επρεπε να  το κανει η  nabba ) ποιοι θα μας εκπροσωπήσουν στο wff universe.'Eχω ακούσει για τον  Ιωάννου.τον Αρναούτ. ,την Κασιάμη ,τον mike, τον δικό μας τον Γιαννόπουλο. Θα είναι 13 άτομα έχω μάθει η αποστολή ?

----------


## luckyseven

Και οι δύο φοβεροί καλά στην Βούλα έχω αδυναμία δεν παίζεται η κοπέλα μια ερώτηση συγνώμη αν βγω οφφ σε ποιά κατηγορία θα αγωνιστεί η Βούλα γιατί βλέπω έχει 5 κατηγορίες καλά εννοείται πως δεν θα διαγωνιστεί στην τζούνιορ.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Και οι δύο φοβεροί καλά στην Βούλα έχω αδυναμία δεν παίζεται η κοπέλα μια ερώτηση συγνώμη αν βγω οφφ σε ποιά κατηγορία θα αγωνιστεί η Βούλα γιατί βλέπω έχει 5 κατηγορίες καλά εννοείται πως δεν θα διαγωνιστεί στην τζούνιορ.


ο διαχωρισμός των αθλητών/αθλητριών γίνεται πριν τον αγώνα, ανάλογα με την κατάσταση του καθενός (μυηκότητα  κλπ) παίζει και στην ανάλογη κατηγορία.

----------


## m3ssias

Ηταν πολυ ωραιος αγωνας.... Συγχαρητηρια και στη Διοργανωση, αλλα και σε ολο κοσμο που ηταν εκει και γεμισε την αιθουσα...Ειδα πολλους φιλους απο κοντα, καθως και φιλους απο το φορουμ οπως ο Ηλιας, ο Φωτης, ο Στελακος , ο Γιαννης (mad_chadd)! Το επιπεδο μου αρεσ εκαι οι αθλητες ηταν πολυ καλοι και με εκαναν εντυπωση ο Μιληαδης και ο ναουμ απο σερρες, για τις βελτιωσεις που ειχαν απο την ανοιξη που διαγωνισθηκαν τελευταια φορα....
Ειχα επισης την τυχη να γνωρισω και τον Στελιο Κτιστακη απο κοντα, και μου εκανε εντυπωση που ειναι απλος και αγαπαει τοσο πολυ το αθλημα, μ ειπε καποια πραματα που τα κρατησα και θα εχω σαν εφοδια στην ενασχοληση με το σιδερενιο αθλημα :03. Thumb up: 
Να στε κλα ολοι σας, η επαρχια εκτιμα ιδιαιτερα οπως αποδυκνυεται τους αγωνες ββινκ, κ αυτο φανηκε με μια γεματη "ζεστο" κοσμο αιθουσα.

Βρισκομαι στη Στοκχολμη , κ θα βρισκομαι για πολλυυυυυυ καιρο ακομη, οσους φιλους δεν προλαβα να συναντησω πριν φυγω (giannhs64) θα τους συναντησω με την πρωτη ευκαιρια μολις κατεβω ή θα τα πουμε σε καπιον αγωνα απο κοντα.

Να στε καλα :08. Toast:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Ηταν πολυ ωραιος αγωνας.... Συγχαρητηρια και στη Διοργανωση, αλλα και σε ολο κοσμο που ηταν εκει και γεμισε την αιθουσα...Ειδα πολλους φιλους απο κοντα, καθως και φιλους απο το φορουμ οπως ο Ηλιας, ο Φωτης, ο Στελακος , ο Γιαννης (mad_chadd)! Το επιπεδο μου αρεσ εκαι οι αθλητες ηταν πολυ καλοι και με εκαναν εντυπωση ο Μιληαδης και ο ναουμ απο σερρες, για τις βελτιωσεις που ειχαν απο την ανοιξη που διαγωνισθηκαν τελευταια φορα....
> Ειχα επισης την τυχη να γνωρισω και τον Στελιο Κτιστακη απο κοντα, και μου εκανε εντυπωση που ειναι απλος και αγαπαει τοσο πολυ το αθλημα, μ ειπε καποια πραματα που τα κρατησα και θα εχω σαν εφοδια στην ενασχοληση με το σιδερενιο αθλημα
> Να στε κλα ολοι σας, η επαρχια εκτιμα ιδιαιτερα οπως αποδυκνυεται τους αγωνες ββινκ, κ αυτο φανηκε με μια γεματη "ζεστο" κοσμο αιθουσα.
> 
> Βρισκομαι στη Στοκχολμη , κ θα βρισκομαι για πολλυυυυυυ καιρο ακομη, οσους φιλους δεν προλαβα να συναντησω πριν φυγω (giannhs64) θα τους συναντησω με την πρωτη ευκαιρια μολις κατεβω ή θα τα πουμε σε καπιον αγωνα απο κοντα.
> 
> Να στε καλα


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :08. Toast: 
Υ.Γ : Καλα να περνας Χρηστο περιμενω σε κανα 2μηνο φωτο με την βελτιωση σου!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σίγουρα θα τα πούμε χρήστο με την πρώτη ευκαιρία , όλα να πάν καλά στην καινούρια σου ζωή στην Σουηδία , γιατι εδω δύσκολα τα πράματα και καλα που αυτός ο αγώνας έγινε πρίν φύγεις και τα είπαμε έστω και λίγο απο κοντά :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## m3ssias

> Υ.Γ : Καλα να περνας Χρηστο περιμενω σε κανα 2μηνο φωτο με την βελτιωση σου!!!


να σαι καλα ρε γιανναρα!! κ εσυ το ιδιο! 2 μηνες?! μου βαζεις δυσκολα, γιατι μεχρι να μπω στο προγραμμα εδω με διατροφες και προπονησεις, πρεπει να ταχτοποιησω πρωτα την ζωη μου απο θεμα κοινονικης αφομοιωσης και εργασιας...οποτε θα αργησω λιγακι να μπω δυναμικα αλλα οταν μπω θα ποσταρω σιγουρα φοτος και 8α κατεβω να τα πουμε και απο κοντα!




> σίγουρα θα τα πούμε χρήστο με την πρώτη ευκαιρία , όλα να πάν καλά στην καινούρια σου ζωή στην Σουηδία , γιατι εδω δύσκολα τα πράματα και καλα που αυτός ο αγώνας έγινε πρίν φύγεις και τα είπαμε έστω και λίγο απο κοντά


σ ευχαριστω Ηλια!! χαρηκα που σε ειδα κι απο κοντα στους αγωνες, δυστυχως δεν μπορεσα να ακολουθησω μετα στο τραπεζι , γιατι τα παιδια που ειχα μαζι μου ηθελαν να τους παω στη θεσσαλονικη...οπως και να χει θα την παρουμε την ρεβανς και θα ξαναβρεθουμε παρεα ολοι οι φορουμιτες :03. Thumb up:

----------


## bodystyle

χρηστο ,καλα να περνας και... μακαρι να τα πουμε στον επομενο αγωνα της nabba την ανοιξη. Οπως παν τα πραγματα εδω μας βλεπω ολους για εξω!

----------


## m3ssias

Να σαι καλα βασιλη!! Ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια και στο Γιαννη , στον μεγαλο αγωνα που εχει μπροστα του, αν και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα παει πολυ καλα !!!! :08. Toast: 





> χρηστο ,καλα να περνας και... μακαρι να τα πουμε στον επομενο αγωνα της nabba την ανοιξη. Οπως παν τα πραγματα εδω μας βλεπω ολους για εξω!

----------


## teoprasari

μoλις βρηκα χρονο να μπω στο ιντερνετ μετα απο τοσες μερες λογω οτι χτες εγινα για πρωτη φωρα πατερας.ειδα οτι γραφτικαν πολλα σχολια σε σχεσει με την αρχικη μου κριτικη.αρνιτικα και καποια θετικα.μπορει να ξεφυγε και σε καποια σημια οι σηζυτηση και για αυτο σβιστηκαν απο τους μοντ τα διαφορα ασχημα σχολια που ειπωθηκαν.αυτο το φορουμεχει διμιουργιθει για να ανταλασουμε αποψεις.σιγουρα δεν μπορουμε να συμφωνουμε ολοι με ολα.ετσι ειναι οι συζητησεις θα υπαρχουν και αντιπαραθεσεις.θελω να πω καποια πραγματα για να κλεισει αυτοι η ασχημη εικονα που διμιουργειθηκε.πρωτον θελω να ζητησω συγνωμη αν προσεβαλα καποιον απο τους συναθλητες μου γιατι στους τελευτεους τρεις αγωνες που πηρα μερος ημουν πολη νευριασμενος με καποια περιστατικα και αυτο με εκανε να βγαινω στην σκηνη πανω με μια σταση οχι και πολη καλη,ισως και αλλαζονικη.αν τους προσεβαλα με αυτη μου την σταση τους ζητω συγνωμη.το ιδιο οφειλω και στους θεατες που μπορει να προσεβαλα.αυτοι την σταση την ειχα ακομα και οταν κερδιζα τον αγωνα.δεν ηταν σταση μονο οταν εχανα γιατι εχω χασει πολλες φωρες.απλα τους τελευτεους μου αγωνες αρχισα να μην τους διασκεδαζω.και αυτο ειναι κακο.
Στον μεγαλο Σ.ΚΤΙΣΤΑΚΗ θα απαντησω οτι κατεβηκα στον αγωνα την τελευταια στιγμη γιατι ηθελα να υποστιριξω την ομοσπονδια και τον διοργανωτη σε αυτον τον πολυ καλα οργανομενω αγωνα που τον τονισα απο την πρωτη στιγμη.δεν προετοιμαστικα καθολου εβγαλα τα ρουχα και ποζαρα.θα κανω πραξη αυτο οπου μου ειπες και θα ζητησω συγνωμη στον γιωργο τον τσιλοπουλο εδο μεσα στο φορουμ και οχι τηλεφωνικα οπως μου εγραψες γιατι εδω μεσα τον προσεβαλα.οποτε εδω μεσα θα του ζητησω και συγνωμη.πραγματη επρεπε οτι ειχα να του πω να του το πω σε εκεινων και οχι εδω μεσα.εκανα λαθος.
να ξερεις οτι στην κρητη ειχα ετοιμαστει για να ερθω και να παιξω και στεναχωρεθηκα πολη που δεν ηρθα αλλα κατι συνεβησε και δεν μπορεσα..
Δεσμευομαι απο τωρα στον επομενω αγωνα που θα διοργανωσεις θα ειμαι σιγουρα παρων και σε φορμα 100 τις 100.θα ερθω για δυο λογους.γιατι τον αγωνα σου θα τον χαρω πραγματικα και δευτερων γιατι ειναι τιμη μου να συμετασχω σεναν αγωνα σου και να γνωρισω απο κοντα την ομορφη κρητη.και για ενα τελευτεο λογο.γιατι οταν γλεντα μαζι ο ποντος με την κρητη,θαρεις εγινετε σεισμος σε τουτο τον πλανιτη......οποτε φανταζεσαι τι εχει να γινει.
και για να απαντησω σε καποιους που θα σκεφτουν οτι γλυφω τον στελιο τον κτιστακη θα σας πω μονο ενα.οτι οσες φωρες επαιξα με αθλητη του εχω χασει.παντα ομως χαιρομουν γιατι αντιμετοπιζα πολυ καλους αθλητες και διναμε ορεες μαχες.απλα καποιοι ανθρωποι αξιζουν σεβασμο,και οχι επειδη πρεπει αλλα επειδη το αξιζουν...
και καποια πραγματα για να κλεισουμε.
ο αγωνας που εγινε στην αλεξανδρεια ηταν παρα πολη καλα οργανομενως και συνχαρητιρια σε οσους ετρεξαν.μπραβο τους.
σε καθε αποτελεσμα κριτων παντα θα υπαρχουν διαφωνιες.παντα οι χαμενοι εχουν την ταση  να γρινιαζουν,ομως και καθε τι που λεγεται δεν πρεπει να το πιστευουμε και απολυτα.εξαλου το αθλημα ειναι υποκειμενικο και οχι αντικημενικο που εκει τα αποτελεσματα θα ητανε ξεκαθαρα.
το ββ ειναι ενα απο τα ποιο δυσκολα και σληρα αθληματα που υπαρχουν στον κοσμο.και ομως δεν το θεωρουνε καν αθλημα.το θεορουνε ενα σοου χαμηλης ποιοτητας ακομα και αυτοι που κερδισουν απο αυτο<εταιριες συμπ>και εμας δεν μας θεωρουνε καν αθλητες.
θα συμφωνησω με τον muscleboss η καπως ετσι πρεπει να τον λενε.απο τις τρεις ομοσπονδιες που υπαρχουν αυτοι την στιγμοι στην ελλαδα το καλυτερο επιπεδο το εχει η wabba.εχω παιξει και στις τρεις.
ομως ενα ειναι το σιγουρο.οτι καποιοι ξοδευουνε και καποιοι οικονομανε.δεν ειναι τυχαιο που υπαρχουν τρεις ομοσπονδιες στην ελλαδα.και τρεις πρωταθλητες
το οτι καποιοι αθλητες επιλεγουν να παιζουν σε μια ομοσπονδια απο τις τρεις αυτο δεν μειωνει την αξια τους.
εξαλου οι αθλητες σε οποια ομοσπονδια και αν αποφασισουν να παιξουν μονο ξοδευουνε λεφτα.καποιοι πολλα και καποιοι ποιο λιγα.οι αθλητες μονο ζημια κανουν οταν κανεβενουν σε αγωνες στην τζεπη τους και στην υγεια τους.γιαυτο πρεπει να ξυπνησουμε ολοι.δεν χρειαζεται να φανατηζομαστε με κανεναν και με τιποτα.πρεπει να ενοθουμε αν θελουμε να αλλαξει κατι προς το καλυτερο.εκτος αν μας αρκει το να βγαινουμε πρωτοι στην ελλαδα και περνουμε ενα κυπελλο.ακομα και σε παγκοσμιο εππιπεδο να βγεις πρωτος θα εχεις πετυχει ακομα μεγαλυτητεροι ζημια στην τσεπη σου.γιατι δεν θα επικομιστεις απολυτος τιποτα.
αυτα ας τα αναλογηστουνε οι αθλητες και αυτοι που γραφουν χωρις να εχουν γνωσει του θεματος.
το 15 πανελληνιο κυπελλο ελαβε τελος.συνχαρητιρια σε ολους και παλη που ετρεξαν για να εκπληρωθει σε τετοιους δυσκολους καιρους μια τετοια οραια οργανωση.συνχαρητιρια σε ολους τους νικητες τον κατηγοριων για την πολυ καλη τους προετοιμασια και καλη επιτυχια στην ελληνικη αποστολη που θα μας εκπροσωπησει στο παγκοσμιο πρωταθλημα στην αυστρια..και στον συναθλητη μου τον γιαννη τον γιαντζογλου καλη επιτυχια στον μεγαλο αγωνα που θα παιξει στην αμερικη..δειξτε σε ολους τι εστι ελλαδα τι εστι ελληνας....

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Στον μεγαλο Σ.ΚΤΙΣΤΑΚΗ θα απαντησω οτι κατεβηκα στον αγωνα την τελευταια στιγμη γιατι ηθελα να υποστιριξω την ομοσπονδια και τον διοργανωτη σε αυτον τον πολυ καλα οργανομενω αγωνα που τον τονισα απο την πρωτη στιγμη.δεν προετοιμαστικα καθολου εβγαλα τα ρουχα και ποζαρα.θα κανω πραξη αυτο οπου μου ειπες και θα ζητησω συγνωμη στον γιωργο τον τσιλοπουλο εδο μεσα στο φορουμ και οχι τηλεφωνικα οπως μου εγραψες γιατι εδω μεσα τον προσεβαλα.οποτε εδω μεσα θα του ζητησω και συγνωμη.πραγματη επρεπε οτι ειχα να του πω να του το πω σε εκεινων και οχι εδω μεσα.εκανα λαθος.


 :03. Thumb up:   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

υσ:να σου ζήσει το παιδάκι να το χαίρεστε.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

να σου ζήσει το παιδάκι θόδωρε γερό κι ευτυχισμένο , όλα τα άλλα έρχονται δευτερεύοντα  και οι αγώνες και όλα , υγεία να υπάρχει και την επόμενη φορα με σωστη προετοιμασία όλα θα πάν όπως πρέπει  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## G.TZILOPOULOS

> Γιώργη , δεν μας ανανοίνωσες(αν και θα επρεπε να  το κανει η  nabba ) ποιοι θα μας εκπροσωπήσουν στο wff universe.'Eχω ακούσει για τον  Ιωάννου.τον Αρναούτ. ,την Κασιάμη ,τον mike, τον δικό μας τον Γιαννόπουλο. Θα είναι 13 άτομα έχω μάθει η αποστολή ?


Γεια σου Γιάννη .
Τα παιδιά που θα πάνε  στην Αυστρία στο παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα wff,
Είναι οι.
Μιλιαδης Παύλος
Ιωάννου Παναγιώτης
Τσιτονας Γεώργιος
Ταιηλορ Σοφοκλής
Γιαννόπουλος Ιωάννης
Μοχαμετ ελ ντι
Αρναουτης Χρήστος

Γκασιαμη βούλα.
Από πλευράς μου τους εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία .

----------

